# New Collectibles and TBT's Valentine's Day 2021 Event



## Chris

What better way to celebrate Valentine's Day on TBT than showing another user how much you value their friendship? To help you to do so, we are bringing back the classic Valentine's Rose collectible for the eighth year in a row! These roses are a temporary gift-only collectible that can be purchased from the *Shop* for *49 bells*. Much like real flowers, these will gradually wilt over the course of the week before vanishing entirely on *February 22nd 2021*. But do not fret because they will remain dormant in your inventory until next year, when they will blossom again with all of your friends' kind messages still in-tact!






> *PLEASE READ BEFORE BUYING A VALENTINE'S ROSE*
> Please check out each Valentine's Rose collectible one at a time to ensure that they safely make their way to the correct person. Attempting to send to multiple people at once is known to cause all of the collectibles to go to a single recipient.




You may have noticed that several days ago our Magical Fireworks collectible reemerged in a brand new colour scheme for the Lunar New Year, courtesy of our wonderful *dizzy bone*, but now they have returned to last year's heart-shaped splendour! Like the Valentine's Rose, these will also be deactivated on February 22nd 2021.



​
Valentine's Day isn't the only holiday this week. Pavé is coming to _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ tomorrow for Festivale. To commemorate the occasion we are bringing back the Pavé character collectible! You can purchase him in the *Shop* now for *180 bells*. He will only be available for purchase until *February 22nd 2021* so don't forget to buy one!




​Are you a little strapped for cash and panicking because you cannot send your friend a Valentine's Rose? Don't worry, we have all been there. Here are *49 free bells* for your first Valentine's Rose! Another way you can show a friend that you are thinking about them is by sending them a handmade Valentine's card! See the post directly below for details regarding our Valentine's Day 2021 event, which runs *February 14th - 21st 2021*, and how you can earn one or both of our brand new Pavé feather collectibles!


----------



## Chris

When Rodney first told me that he did not have anyone to call his special someone I was in disbelief. One pep talk—_and some liquid courage_—later and he's gotten himself all dressed up in his little shirt and tie and he's ready to go and impress the lady hamsters (or perhaps Graham is more his type?). Like Rodney, it is time for you to break the ice with another forum member! Spread the love this Valentine's Day by designing an_ Animal Crossing_ themed Valentine's card and addressing it to another TBT user. It could be a friend, someone you don't know very well but enjoy content from, or just someone you think could use a little cheering up!


*How to Participate *

Your task is to create and submit an _Animal Crossing_ themed Valentine's Day card addressed to another TBT user by *11:59pm EST* on *February 21st, 2021*. Your design does not need to be themed to the recipient, but it must include a nice little message for them!

For this event you are required to submit both a front cover design and an interior for your card. You may draw your submission physically or digitally and you are welcome to use craft supplies (e.g. pompoms, pipe cleaners, glitter, sequins, etc).

For presentation purposes you may also wish to photograph your card standing upright. Digital submissions may be printed for this purpose, but please note that we would also require you to submit your digital drawing as proof you designed it and both parts would need a medium-appropriate name card included (digital for digital submissions; physical for physical submissions). Building on your printed digital submission with craft supples is also acceptable.


*Rules*


Entries must be your own work and you must make everything yourself.
You can use craft supplies but cannot use other people's work or any other pre-made components.
Entries must fit the theme.
No collaborative projects.
Submissions can be hand drawn or digital.
Animations are not accepted.
A reasonable amount of *effort *should be put into your creations. Submissions that appear rushed or made as a joke won't be accepted.
All entries submitted are final. Please *do not edit* your entry after submission unless asked to by a staff member.
Your username must be visible somewhere in your submission.
Keep all creations appropriate for a PG-13 audience.

*How to Submit*

Submit your entry by posting it in this thread by *11:59pm EST* on *February 21st, 2021*. Your TBT username must be visible somewhere in the image, either on a name card or in the case of digital artwork written directly on the image


*Prizes*

*Participation Prize*:


 Pavé Purple Feather Collectible

*Staff Favourite Prize*:


 Pavé Tail Feather Collectible


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Man an event already ? Do y'all ever sleep??

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021

Oh but that purple feather screams Milky all over it


----------



## Dinosaurz

have a nice platonic valentines everyone and staff


----------



## lemoncrossing

Happy Valentine’s day, everyone!  Thanks to the staff for another lovely event. The feather collectibles are adorable!


----------



## Dinosaurz

" Your design does not to be themed to the recipient" VRIS how could you have a typo just after the writing contest!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Cut Vris some slack,, he's always working. This man is non stop !


----------



## kayleee

Hopefully everyone is hard at work on their Valentine’s Day cards addressed to me


----------



## Roxxy

Happy Valentine’s Day  Now how can I resist a feather in purple  I apologise in advance as everyone knows by now, I am painfully bad at drawing


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hope I get a card
pssst make it Kakegurui themed


----------



## Coach

Very exciting, the new feathers look so cool!


----------



## Sharksheep

Can the card be addressed to multiple users or does it have to be only one person


----------



## xara

yoooo,, the new collectibles are _gorgeous_! i’m not artistic at all lmao but i’ll definitely be entering for that purple feather!  happy valentine’s day, everyone!! <3

now to decide which of my friends to make the card for.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sharksheep said:


> Can the card be addressed to multiple users or does it have to be only one person


No need to flex on the rest of us


----------



## Sheep Villager

Place your bets now, can I get over my awkwardness enough to take part in this event.

The pains of being a serial lurker.​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

That's feeling when all your friends aren't active on tbt so you don't know who to give a card to


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OMG I WANT BOTH THE NEW FEATHERS PLEASEEE ;O;


----------



## kayleee

Sheep Villager said:


> Place your bets now, can I get over my awkwardness enough to take part in this event.
> 
> The pains of being a serial lurker.​


Don’t feel awkward! I’m gonna address my card to you


----------



## corlee1289

I would love these feathers! <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have a question, does the card have to be addressed to an active member?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

That Pave Purple Feather is really pretty, I'm sure it'll pair nicely with my regular old Purple Feather!  I'll definitely try my best to participate in this one.


----------



## Velo

I'm def gonna try and do this! It probably won't be pretty but it's fun to try haha. Hopefully the person I address will be cool with it since I don't know anyone here very well!


By the way... Just offering, if anyone has anxiety over sending a card to someone you're more than welcome to address it to me. I totally understand that feeling, and I won't find it weird at all or anything. I promise I'd love it either way. 





edit:
are we allowed to use stickers for the handcrafted cards?
not sure if stickers fall under craft supplies or other people's work!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Do we post the cards here, or PM them to the user we are writing for?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Plainbluetees said:


> Do we post the cards here, or PM them to the user we are writing for?


I assume we will post them here so the staff can evaluate them


----------



## Chris

Sharksheep said:


> Can the card be addressed to multiple users or does it have to be only one person


Addressing your card to multiple users would be okay.



Sheep Villager said:


> Place your bets now, can I get over my awkwardness enough to take part in this event.
> 
> The pains of being a serial lurker.​


If it helps to ease your nerves you are welcome to address it to a staff member. We won't overthink it! 



xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a question, does the card have to be addressed to an active member?


It would be nicer if it was addressed to an active user so they can see it! However, I'm not going to go and verify every user's activity so I'd still accept it if it were addressed to someone inactive.


----------



## Roxxy

Velo said:


> I'm def gonna try and do this! It probably won't be pretty but it's fun to try haha. Hopefully the person I address will be cool with it since I don't know anyone here very well!
> 
> By the way... Just offering, if anyone has anxiety over sending a card to someone you're more than welcome to address it to me. I totally understand that feeling, and I won't find it weird at all or anything. I promise I'd love it either way.
> 
> *edit:
> are we allowed to use stickers for the handcrafted cards?
> not sure if stickers fall under craft supplies or other people's work!*


That’s such a lovely idea. I would love any cards. Didn’t get any irl so virtual ones would be amazing


----------



## Chris

Velo said:


> *edit:
> are we allowed to use stickers for the handcrafted cards?
> not sure if stickers fall under craft supplies or other people's work!*


If it's something simple, e.g. tiny stars, hearts, etc, then that would be okay! Anything large or complex that draws too much focus (text, AC characters, etc) would not be accepted. If you have something specific in mind that you are unsure on you are welcome to send me a photograph of it to get a clear yes or no answer.



Plainbluetees said:


> Do we post the cards here, or PM them to the user we are writing for?


Cards are to be posted in this thread. You are of course also welcome to PM it to them directly!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> It would be nicer if it was addressed to an active user so they can see it! However, I'm not going to go and verify every user's activity so I'd still accept it if it were addressed to someone inactive.


I was asking because the person I really want to address it to is a close friend of mine who is a member on here but isn't currently active. if i can gain the courage I'll show it to him off the forum 

I'm thinking of making cards for all my close friends here too, but I'd like the big honcho card to go to someone that I have some feelings for lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

none of my friends are active here that much I'm rather sad


----------



## xara

@Vrisnem i've got a quick question - i have an idea for my card but before i get started, i was wondering if the card has to be from me? like, obviously i’d be the one making the card but my idea is centred around a specific villager and i was wondering if having the card designed like it came from them would be allowed? hopefully this makes sense. >_<


----------



## Lavamaize

@Vrisnem
When you make the card to another memeber, does it have to be an active member?

EDIT: NVM I got my question answered!


----------



## Roxxy

Milky star said:


> none of my friends are active here that much I'm rather sad


You have lots of friends 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021

@Vrisnem sorry quick question say you did a card for someone on staff. Could you pm it and would it count as an entry or would you still have to post


----------



## piske

What an adorable event! And I’m in love with the heart fireworks


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lavamaize said:


> @Vrisnem
> When you make the card to another memeber, does it have to be an active member?





Vrisnem said:


> It would be nicer if it was addressed to an active user so they can see it! However, I'm not going to go and verify every user's activity so I'd still accept it if it were addressed to someone inactive.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I wanna give Vris a card he's not gonna tell me no


----------



## Pintuition

This event is adorable!! I’m a serial lurker but maybe I’ll get brave and post one! Idk for who tho!! I can’t wait to start seeing what other people come up with in any case!


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> @Vrisnem i've got a quick question - i have an idea for my card but before i get started, i was wondering if the card has to be from me? like, obviously i’d be the one making the card but my idea is centred around a specific villager and i was wondering if having the card designed like it came from them would be allowed? hopefully this makes sense. >_<


You could do it this way if you'd like!



Roxxy said:


> @Vrisnem sorry quick question say you did a card for someone on staff. Could you pm it and would it count as an entry or would you still have to post


You would still be required to post it in the thread for it to count.



Milky star said:


> I wanna give Vris a card he's not gonna tell me no


That's fine with me.


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> You could do it this way if you'd like!
> 
> 
> You would still be required to post it in the thread for it to count.


was worth a try  thanks


----------



## oak

Oh no now I have to awkwardly ask someone if I can send them a Valentine's day card and they will feel obligated to say yes lmao.

Thanks for another event though staff. Especially so quickly after the short story event.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> You could do it this way if you'd like!
> 
> 
> You would still be required to post it in the thread for it to count.
> 
> 
> That's fine with me.


*LET'S GO ! VRIS IS GETTING A SUPER SPECIAL CARD FROM ME *


----------



## JellyBeans

ah wonderful, another feather collectible for me to need   time to figure out which random tbt member is getting a card
staff, you spoil us


----------



## Faceless

Sheep Villager said:


> Place your bets now, can I get over my awkwardness enough to take part in this event.
> 
> The pains of being a serial lurker.​


I believe in you, the real question is can I send someone a card without looking like a doofus


----------



## milktae

ah the feather’s so pretty :0 most of my friends I would write one to are ia so


----------



## Roxxy

Faceless said:


> I believe in you, the real question is can I send someone a card without looking like a doofus


Ok let’s all make a pact and be doofus’s together


----------



## DaisyFan

The collectibles are wonderful! Have fun to those who are making the cards!

I'll skip this event because I don't have anyone to give the card to.


----------



## Chris

DaisyFan said:


> The collectibles are wonderful! Have fun to those who are making the cards!
> 
> I'll skip this event because I don't have anyone to give the card to.


If that's the only reason you are choosing not to participate just know that it doesn't need to be someone you actively talk with. It could be someone who you think makes good posts, someone who you see has been having a hard time lately, or you could pick someone at random from our *staff team*.


----------



## Cirice

Oh man what a super cute idea ! I hope I won't forget to hand something before the due date but I'm having so many ideas


----------



## Roxxy

DaisyFan said:


> The collectibles are wonderful! Have fun to those who are making the cards!
> 
> I'll skip this event because I don't have anyone to give the card to.


Please enter, anyone would love to get a card. I think if anyone is nervous please send a card to one of our amazing staff team, they deserve our love for all they do


----------



## deana

Ooooo I am so excited for this!!!! I love purple collectibles and that feather is everything I need!

I skipped the last event because I am not a writer but I can definitely _attempt_ to doodle something.

Also just to put this out there... I would love to accept a card from anyone


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Purple feather purple feather it's so pretty I need a whole line if them plz


----------



## DaisyFan

Vrisnem said:


> If that's the only reason you are choosing not to participate just know that it doesn't need to be someone you actively talk with. It could be someone who you think makes good posts, someone who you see has been having a hard time lately, or you could pick someone at random from our *staff team*.



Ok, I decided to do this. Thank you! 



Roxxy said:


> Please enter, anyone would love to get a card. I think if anyone is nervous please send a card to one of our amazing staff team, they deserve our love for all they do



Got it! Thank you!


----------



## moo_nieu

valentine for @Dunquixote c:


Spoiler:  front














Spoiler:  inside


----------



## tessa grace

Wow, another event already! Seriously, you guys overwork yourself. Anyways, I can't wait to participate. <3


----------



## ```

I'm excited to see the lovely cards for this contest, it's going to be so nice!!! Plus the feather collectibles are really pretty with the colors, very nice work!


----------



## King Dorado

whoa, i love these special Valentymes fireworks! (missed them last year)

and dat mardi gras feather-- Ça c’est bon, tres bon!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

do we have to write the person's username or can we use a nickname? for clarity sake, and if needed, I can write their username in with the post I make that I attach the card to.


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> do we have to write the person's username or can we use a nickname? for clarity sake, and if needed, I can write their username in with the post I make that I attach the card to.


A nickname is fine on the actual card, but please do include their username in your submission post too.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

when you wanna draw but college and work said no


----------



## Nefarious

Oh man I wasn’t expecting more than the rose, this sounds so fun!

I’m hardly ever a social butterfly but I’ve been so lucky to have met so many wonderful people on here! I don’t know who I should make a card for or even if it’s possible to address every one of them in a card. 

This is such a great idea, I’m looking forward to all the cards that get handed out!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Milky star said:


> when you wanna draw but college and work said no


I'm supposed to be reading an entire book for history and instead I'm making a Valentine's card


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm supposed to be reading an entire book for history and instead I'm making a Valentine's card


I'm supposed to be doing two test and work on several quizzes and projects instead of making a card


----------



## Foreverfox

@Vrisnem  If we make a card for an entry, after it's accepted, can we make another one to more than one person? For funsies?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Foreverfox said:


> @Vrisnem  If we make a card for an entry, after it's accepted, can we make another one to more than one person? For funsies?


I'm gonna do the same thing so I would say go for it. it prob just won't count for the contest :>


----------



## Kirbyz

this is awesome 

i already know who im dedicating mine to


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> @Vrisnem  If we make a card for an entry, after it's accepted, can we make another one to more than one person? For funsies?


Of course! The first one would be considered your entry for the event. Please be sure to say on later posts that they're just for fun otherwise I'll end up accepting everything and then get confused at the duplicate submissions during the prize distribution/staff voting phase.


----------



## Roxxy

I know who I want to but do I ? Or go for the safer easier option


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Does anyone want to exchange cards with me?  
(I’ll draw your favorite villager and add a bunch of glitter!)


----------



## jiny

all my tbt friends are inactive  idk who to make a card for omg


----------



## Rika092

ForeverSoaring said:


> Does anyone want to exchange cards with me?
> (I’ll draw your favorite villager and add a bunch of glitter!)


I would love to if you don't mind! I'm not super creative lol... but let me know there's anything particular you want on your card ><


----------



## Cosmic-chan

So @Vrisnem  what would you want to see in your card


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I've finished my card. couldn't wait to do it! now I can return to my schoolwork 

(Click on the images to see the full res version)








(also the person whom I made the card for is on this forum under the username *PizzaTotinoBoy*)



Spoiler: extra thing



I also added a thing on the back to mimic a real card (like if you bought a card from Hallmark it would say Hallmark on the back, so I guess this is my branding). too bad it doesn't look really great lol   







Here's the card with a name card to prove that I myself made it:


----------



## xara

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've finished my card. couldn't wait to do it! now I can return to my schoolwork
> 
> (Click on the images to see the full res version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also the person whom I made the card for is on this forum under the username *PizzaTotinoBoy*)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra thing
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a thing on the back to mimic a real card (like if you bought a card from Hallmark it would say Hallmark on the back, so I guess this is my branding). too bad it doesn't look really great lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the card with a name card to prove that I myself made it:



yooooo i’m literally obsessed with this?? this is so good omg.


----------



## Kirbyz

xSuperMario64x said:


> I've finished my card. couldn't wait to do it! now I can return to my schoolwork
> 
> (Click on the images to see the full res version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also the person whom I made the card for is on this forum under the username *PizzaTotinoBoy*)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra thing
> 
> 
> 
> I also added a thing on the back to mimic a real card (like if you bought a card from Hallmark it would say Hallmark on the back, so I guess this is my branding). too bad it doesn't look really great lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the card with a name card to prove that I myself made it:


SO FAST I-

how did you finish so quick


----------



## Chris

Milky star said:


> So @Vrisnem  what would you want to see in your card


It would be unfair on the other entrants for me to answer this I'm afraid!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xara said:


> yooooo i’m literally obsessed with this?? this is so good omg.





Kirbyz said:


> SO FAST I-
> 
> how did you finish so quick


thank you both!! I hyperfixated on it for like an hour and a half lmaoo

hooray for untreated ADD


----------



## oak

Does anyone want a crappy Valentine's Day card from me? Hopefully someone 21+ just cause I'm too old to be sending Valentine's day card to teens lmao.


----------



## Kattea

oak said:


> Does anyone want a crappy Valentine's Day card from me? Hopefully someone 21+ just cause I'm too old to be sending Valentine's day card to teens lmao.



I don't have anyone to send to, so we can swap if you like! I have to disclose to you though, I'm artistically challenged.

Edit: I'm 27, same as you!


----------



## oak

Kattea said:


> I don't have anyone to send to, so we can swap if you like! I have to disclose to you though, I'm artistically challenged.
> 
> Edit: I'm definitely 21+


Sounds perfect cause I'm artistically challenged also! We can definitely swap cards. Mine's gonna be drawn on paper so you know it's gonna be rough haha


----------



## Dog

i also would rather not accidentally send a teen a valentine, platonic or not. anyone 21+ wanna swap valentines? :>


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Dog said:


> i also would rather not accidentally send a teen a valentine, platonic or not. anyone 21+ wanna swap valentines? :>


I would be interested if you would like! I'm 24 btw. ^^"


----------



## piske

Valentine for my friend @dizzy bone c: it's not very good but i made the front all of construction paper just like valentines as kids :3



Spoiler: front














Spoiler: inside


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

I love the feathers but I had to buy Pave. He was my favorite in City Folk and he looks even better in NH.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> It would be unfair on the other entrants for me to answer this I'm afraid!


Alright that's true !  surprise card time 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021



piske said:


> Valentine for my friend @dizzy bone c: it's not very good but i made the front all of construction paper just like valentines as kids :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside


It's super cute ! I love it ! I wish I had more art supplies to do something like this


----------



## piske

Milky star said:


> Alright that's true !  surprise card time
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021
> 
> 
> It's super cute ! I love it ! I wish I had more art supplies to do something like this


Oh, thank you so much  I dug through my basement to find the paper haha


----------



## tessa grace

I know we have time but I was bored so I whipped this up today. @arikins <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

piske said:


> Oh, thank you so much  I dug through my basement to find the paper haha


I think that search was worth it ! Such a lovely card ! I think I just might do physical art instead of digital art ! I feel inspired


----------



## Snakeisbaby

I am screaming I love all of this


----------



## arikins

thetessagrace said:


> I know we have time but I was bored so I whipped this up today. @arikins <3
> 
> View attachment 356192
> View attachment 356193
> View attachment 356194


YOU ARE THE SWEETEST !!! this is so beautiful ! i cant wait to make yours ^-^ happy valentines day <3


----------



## Giddy

Oh this sounds absoltely wonderful~! 
My only challenge, figuring out who the special person that I'm gonna send a card to~

Goodluck everyone! That staff feather is stunning!! >.<


----------



## Stella-Io

Aw this is such a cute event, and seeing people exchange cards is cute too



piske said:


> Valentine for my friend @dizzy bone c: it's not very good but i made the front all of construction paper just like valentines as kids :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside


YOOO this is super cute! I love the construction paper idea!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

EDIT: This is not my entry, I made a mistake and didn’t follow directions. Please just enjoy it, but keep in mind that I have a different entry.

To my new friend @Kirbyz



Spoiler: Front ♥🌹











Spoiler: Inside! 💕🌷









Please ignore my atrocious hand writing 
Anyway, I hope you all like it 
I made it digitally.



Spoiler: proof


----------



## kiwikenobi

@Snowifer You drew such nice pictures for me, so I drew a picture for you. ^o^;>





(I don't actually know if you like Sherb or not, but he's cute, and I was able to draw him, so... XD )


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SpaceTokki77 said:


> To my new friend @Kirbyz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front ♥🌹
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside! 💕🌷
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356224
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my atrocious hand writing
> Anyway, I hope you all like it
> I made it digitally.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356227


Aww yours is adorable too !


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler








Sorry about how bad I am at arts and crafts this took me like one and a half hours to make


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356234
> 
> 
> Sorry about how bad I am at arts and crafts this took me like one and a half hours to make


Love it! Thank you <3 I would love to be friends :3


----------



## Rowbowkid800

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Love it! Thank you <3 I would love to be friends :3


Yayyyy i have a new friend


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356234
> 
> 
> Sorry about how bad I am at arts and crafts this took me like one and a half hours to make



That Raymond is super cute!  You did a great job.


----------



## piske

Aww, this thread is so wholesome and cute already c:


----------



## Snowifer

kiwikenobi said:


> @Snowifer You drew such nice pictures for me, so I drew a picture for you. ^o^;>
> 
> View attachment 356225
> 
> (I don't actually know if you like Sherb or not, but he's cute, and I was able to draw him, so... XD )


Oh my goodness! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Struggling to think of a card idea xc


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Milky star said:


> Struggling to think of a card idea xc


ME, my brain is like yeah you are on your own


----------



## OtakuTrash

I really tried but it looks like crap lmao
anyway, here's a valentine for my sister @SpaceTokki77 


Spoiler: Here is the cover of the card












Spoiler: and here is the interior!!











Spoiler: here's my name for proof hehe although i don't think anyone would steal this crap


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Snakeisbaby said:


> ME, my brain is like yeah you are on your own


I just got an idea,, it's cheesy but I'm hoping no one steals it ;;


----------



## piske

OtakuTrash said:


> I really tried but it looks like crap lmao
> anyway, here's a valentine for my sister @SpaceTokki77
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is the cover of the card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and here is the interior!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's my name for proof hehe although i don't think anyone would steal this crap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356245


My heart... this is adorable.


----------



## OtakuTrash

piske said:


> My heart... this is adorable.


Thank you so much 
Yours was SO GOOD OMG I loved it!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Oof I forgot to add the proof spoiler


----------



## SpaceTokki77

OtakuTrash said:


> I really tried but it looks like crap lmao
> anyway, here's a valentine for my sister @SpaceTokki77
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here is the cover of the card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and here is the interior!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here's my name for proof hehe although i don't think anyone would steal this crap
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356245


 XNJDGS MADELINE THIS IS SO CUTE THANK YOUU 
And go look downstairs I bought u some candy for Valentine's day c:


----------



## Jacob

A new feather! I need it so bad ha... I will be doing this event!


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Milky star said:


> I just got an idea,, it's cheesy but I'm hoping no one steals it ;;


Oooo best of luck <3 Haha yeah hopefully the writing competition I didn't read any entries beforehand still managed to accidentally have a similar idea to someone who posted legit on the same page


----------



## Rowbowkid800

@SpaceTokki77 I hope you enjoy the rose


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Rowbowkid800 said:


> @SpaceTokki77 I hope you enjoy the rose


Thank you so much    
I'll send one as soon as I get above 1.049k c:


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Haha I would do the same

	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021

And if you didn’t know you can get a free 49 tbt in the beginning of this thread


----------



## LittleMissPanda

For you, @Mr.Fox 

This card tells the story of two villagers (a cub and a fox if only there were fox villagers) who live on faraway islands but find a nice way of keeping in touch. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone! 


Spoiler: Cover











Spoiler: Card interior


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 356123​
> What better way to celebrate Valentine's Day on TBT than showing another user how much you value their friendship? To help you to do so, we are bringing back the classic Valentine's Rose collectible for the eighth year in a row! These roses are a temporary gift-only collectible that can be purchased from the *Shop* for *49 bells*. Much like real flowers, these will gradually wilt over the course of the week before vanishing entirely on *February 22nd 2021*. But do not fret because they will remain dormant in your inventory until next year, when they will blossom again with all of your friends' kind messages still in-tact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have noticed that several days ago our Magical Fireworks collectible reemerged in a brand new colour scheme for the Lunar New Year, courtesy of our wonderful *dizzy bone*, but now they have returned to last year's heart-shaped splendour! Like the Valentine's Rose, these will also be deactivated on February 22nd 2021.
> 
> View attachment 356121​
> Valentine's Day isn't the only holiday this week. Pavé is coming to _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_ tomorrow for Festivale. To commemorate the occasion we are bringing back the Pavé character collectible! You can purchase him in the *Shop* now for *180 bells*. He will only be available for purchase until *February 22nd 2021* so don't forget to buy one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Are you a little strapped for cash and panicking because you cannot send your friend a Valentine's Rose? Don't worry, we have all been there. Here are *49 free bells* for your first Valentine's Rose! Another way you can show a friend that you are thinking about them is by sending them a handmade Valentine's card! See the post directly below for details regarding our Valentine's Day 2021 event, which runs *February 14th - 21st 2021*, and how you can earn one or both of our brand new Pavé feather collectibles!
> 
> View attachment 356134 View attachment 356135​


If you look at the end of this post there is 49 tbt


----------



## tessa grace

LittleMissPanda said:


> For you, @Mr.Fox
> 
> This card tells the story of two villagers (a cub and a fox if only there were fox villagers) who live on faraway islands but find a nice way of keeping in touch. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Card interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356257


IM GASPING WOW
yours is SO CUTE AHH
its literally adorable i'm dying


SpaceTokki77 said:


> To my new friend @Kirbyz
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front ♥🌹
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside! 💕🌷
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356224
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore my atrocious hand writing
> Anyway, I hope you all like it
> I made it digitally.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356227


k i r b y

wow guys all of these are literally so good everyone's amazing and talented


----------



## Vsmith

I just want to say Happy Valentine's Day to everyone at TBT!!! I wish all of you love and happiness!!!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Make sure to go get the 49 tbt in this thread and get a special person a special rose


----------



## LittleMissPanda

thetessagrace said:


> IM GASPING WOW
> yours is SO CUTE AHH
> its literally adorable i'm dying
> 
> k i r b y
> 
> wow guys all of these are literally so good everyone's amazing and talented


I'm glad you like it! ☺ I decided to draw by hand instead of practicing on the digital art pad~ tbh I much prefer drawing by hand ^^ I really like how bold and colorful yours is! Kudos!


----------



## LadyDestani

Here is my Valentine's Card for @Vrisnem. As simplistic as it is, this seriously took me two hours because I'm that terrible at art, but hope you appreciate it anyway. Just looking for that purple participation feather.



Spoiler: Card Front











Spoiler: Card Interior


----------



## arikins

_happy valentines day ! (•ө•)♡


Spoiler: front <3








_


Spoiler: inside <3











Spoiler: message <3








_made for @thetessagrace <3_
_please excuse my handwriting ... haha ..._​


----------



## tessa grace

arikins said:


> _happy valentines day ! (•ө•)♡
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356259
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: message <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356279
> 
> 
> _made for @thetessagrace <3_
> _please excuse my handwriting ... haha ..._​


tysm its so cute! your handwriting is on point


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bro everyone had nice handwriting and mine looking like "~~~~~~"


----------



## arikins

thetessagrace said:


> tysm its so cute! your handwriting is on point


hehe thank youu~ !


----------



## Foreverfox

LittleMissPanda said:


> For you, @Mr.Fox
> 
> This card tells the story of two villagers (a cub and a fox if only there were fox villagers) who live on faraway islands but find a nice way of keeping in touch. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Card interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356257


Omgg why is this so cute!!! You are so talented! And @Mr.Fox  is a great friend indeed!


----------



## Nefarious

LittleMissPanda said:


> For you, @Mr.Fox
> 
> This card tells the story of two villagers (a cub and a fox if only there were fox villagers) who live on faraway islands but find a nice way of keeping in touch. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Card interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356257



I love this a helluvalot! The art style is really cute and expressive. Happy Valentine's to the both of you!


----------



## Dog

@Vrisnem slightly foolish question-- the prompt says to have a front cover and interior; would it be too much of a stretch to do a double-sided card in the dollar-store-pack style (like what comes up when you google "90s valentine card")?

i thought i was being creative, buuut then i read the directions more carefully.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone


----------



## Kirbyz

hey @Vrisnem i was just wondering if im allowed to make with 3 flaps instead of 2, like you know how it’s traditionally one paper folded in 2, i instead got 3 pieces of square sized paper which i stuck together and folded over into 3. the exterior and interior will all be designed. i started on it but just realized i should probably ask first before going any further


----------



## Robertoh123456

Happy valentines day


----------



## Faceless

Happy late valentines day everyone


----------



## BluebearL

Made this one for @sheilaa
Would have done a Tortimer or Shep-themed card but I just don't have the right shades of coloured paper. Had to deal with a very blunt sharpie but other than that, I like how Isabelle came out!


----------



## Yanrima~

Happy Valentines to @NefariousKing and @Plume !
enjoy the Valentines art!


----------



## xara

Yanrimasart said:


> Happy Valentines to @NefariousKing and @Plume !
> enjoy the Valentines art!
> 
> View attachment 356324
> View attachment 356325



 that’s so pretty!!!


----------



## Nefarious

Yanrimasart said:


> Happy Valentines to @NefariousKing and @Plume !
> enjoy the Valentines art!
> 
> View attachment 356324
> View attachment 356325



AHH, I wasn’t expecting this, thank you! It’s absolutely fantastic and really means a lot, Happy Valentine’s to you too!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Happy (late) Valentine's Day to the lovely @Dog ! I tried making a standee of one of their favorite villagers, Bluebear, holding the card with her paws. Sorry in advance for the quality of the pics, the lighting in my room wasn't the best today... ;-;



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## piske

Sweetley said:


> Happy (late) Valentine's Day to the lovely @Dog ! I tried making a standee of one of their favorite villagers, Bluebear, holding the card with her paws. Sorry in advance for the quality of the pics, the lighting in my room wasn't the best today... ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside


This is so cute


----------



## Roxxy

Happy Valentines Day to my lovely friend @NefariousKing (why did I think it was a good idea to try drawing something for an artist )



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Cinderoflibertine

Lurking for the art!! You guys are all great and the ones posted so far are adorable


----------



## Kaiaa

I love creative projects like these, everyone has such a unique style! Happy Valentine’s Day everyone <3


----------



## Plainbluetees

Loving the cards so far!

I’m not much of an artist in any way, but I still wanted to contribute to something, and give a well-deserved shoutout. I’ve probably mentioned this user before, but a small act of kindness can go such a long way. 

Here’s my Valentine’s Day card for @2-D. 



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh wow so many good cute cards,, now I feel bad about mine,,


----------



## xara

Milky star said:


> Oh wow so many good cute cards,, now I feel bad about mine,,



i bet yours looks amazing!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> i bet yours looks amazing! ☺


I am trying my hardest on my card ! Thank you !


----------



## Roxxy

Milky star said:


> Oh wow so many good cute cards,, now I feel bad about mine,,


From a non artist I just tried as a friend is worth the effort. You are more talented than me and you know your Valentine will be appreciated


----------



## amemome

I don't have any forum friends  mods, hope you don't mind getting a card from me... <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

amemome said:


> I don't have any forum friends  mods, hope you don't mind getting a card from me... <3


Aww that makes me sad but I'm sure the mods would love a card !

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021

I chose to do one for mod since most of my friends are no longer active here plus there's one mod that really deserves my thanks !


----------



## Roxxy

amemome said:


> I don't have any forum friends  mods, hope you don't mind getting a card from me... <3


I’m sure the mods would be happy to get a card  they deserve it


----------



## JellyBeans

amemome said:


> I don't have any forum friends  mods, hope you don't mind getting a card from me... <3


looks like my upcoming card will officially be for you  and the mods for sure deserve all the appreciation


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh no I just thought of a cute line up with the roses ;;


----------



## Nefarious

Roxxy said:


> Happy Valentines Day to my lovely friend @NefariousKing (why did I think it was a good idea to try drawing something for an artist )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356335



Nonsense, it’s perfect! You did a wonderful job on drawing Bones, he looks so adorable. 
Thank you so much, it means a lot! Happy Valentine’s to you too!


----------



## Velo

@Vrisnem

Another question re: our own work!
How do fonts fall into this category?
I switched to doing something digital but I only have my mouse and trying to write with my mouse is just not gonna happen lmao.
Should we only stick with stuff like Tahoma, or can we use fonts that are completely free to use? 
Or just stick to only handwritten? I can always print mine and write on it but thought that may look funny.
Thanks ^o^


----------



## Plume

Yanrimasart said:


> Happy Valentines to @NefariousKing and @Plume !
> enjoy the Valentines art!





Yanrimasart said:


> Happy Valentines to @NefariousKing and @Plume !
> enjoy the Valentines art!
> 
> View attachment 356324
> View attachment 356325


Ahh I didn't see this until now! Your adorable art always fills me with wonder.  Thank you Yanrima!


----------



## Antonio

Plainbluetees said:


> Loving the cards so far!
> 
> I’m not much of an artist in any way, but I still wanted to contribute to something, and give a well-deserved shoutout. I’ve probably mentioned this user before, but a small act of kindness can go such a long way.
> 
> Here’s my Valentine’s Day card for @2-D.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356347


You're very welcome and this is a lovely valentine card, thank you!!! I especially love the octopus on the front. <3


----------



## Dog

Sweetley said:


> Happy (late) Valentine's Day to the lovely @Dog ! I tried making a standee of one of their favorite villagers, Bluebear, holding the card with her paws. Sorry in advance for the quality of the pics, the lighting in my room wasn't the best today... ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside


!!! this is AMAZING, thank you so much!!! oh my gosh the little arms.. i'm speechless ahaha, i feel very lucky!!! yours will be done today~


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Dog said:


> !!! this is AMAZING, thank you so much!!! oh my gosh the little arms.. i'm speechless ahaha, i feel very lucky!!! yours will be done today~


My plans got changed today, so I had time to work on it. Came up with the idea this morning and was kinda in fear if it wouldn't work. Glad to hear you like it! ^^


----------



## Pintuition

If any person 18+ (It feels weird to send a valentine to a minor so please adults only! I'm sorry, I hope you understand!) needs a person to trade a valentine with please let me know! I'd be happy to trade with anyone who wants to participate but is kind of a lurker like me and may feel awkward. Or if anyone wants a rose too, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## JellyBeans

ok here's my card for @amemome , hopefully this isn't weird haha hope you enjoy it  the quality got a bit ruined but hopefully it's okay


Spoiler: front design













Spoiler: interior










also forgot to comment on this originally but I love my rodney inclusion with the contest


----------



## DaisyFan

Pintuition said:


> If any person 18+ (It feels weird to send a valentine to a minor so please adults only! I'm sorry, I hope you understand!) needs a person to trade a valentine with please let me know! I'd be happy to trade with anyone who wants to participate but is kind of a lurker like me and may feel awkward. Or if anyone wants a rose too, I'd be happy to help.



I can do this if you want!


----------



## Blood Eclipse

Not sure if I'll participate. I don't know anyone well enough that I'd feel comfortable writing a valentine's letter to.


----------



## Kirbyz

Kuriboh said:


> Not sure if I'll participate. I don't know anyone well enough that I'd feel comfortable writing a valentine's letter to.


why not address it to a mod like a lot of others on here? c:

im sure they’d appreciate it. unless that’s not the reason and you actually don’t want to participate. just wanted to let you know cause a lot of others started participating after hearing it can be addressed to a mod if they don’t know anyone well enough to give a valentine’s card to


----------



## Lynnatchii

I'm not really close to anyone in here, it's so hard picking someone •-•
...i hope i get a card from someone..lol


----------



## -Lumi-

My card is done! The theme is a little wonky lol but I hope you like it @Saylor !! Thanks for letting me make you a card 



Spoiler: Outside/Front of the Card









My intention for the outside was that it’s supposed to be an embroidery hoop! Because you embroider  I had a hard time making it look sewn tho so I added little tissue papers on top of the heart to make it textured 





Spoiler: Inside of the Card!








I tried to draw Stella! I didn’t have the best colours (her horns were so tricky ) but I hope you like her! Hope you like the puns too. This was fun to make


----------



## Plainbluetees

CatladyNiesha said:


> I'm not really close to anyone in here, it's so hard picking someone •-•
> ...i hope i get a card from someone..lol


If you’d like, you can just address it to me, I won’t judge LOL. You could also address it to staff, and write them a message among the lines of “thank you for your hard work!”

Everybody’s cards are so pretty!! Can’t wait to see more!


----------



## amemome

JellyBeans said:


> ok here's my card for @amemome , hopefully this isn't weird haha hope you enjoy it  the quality got a bit ruined but hopefully it's okay
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also forgot to comment on this originally but I love my rodney inclusion with the contest


This is so incredibly nice and sweet... <3 thank you!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Well Uhm  @Vrisnem  I finished my card for you ! You have like helped me a lot like a whole lot ! You helped me withy boy troubles and had to deal with my now ex boyfriend and I just think you deserved something to show how grateful I am ! Because of you I was able to move on from him and find someone who makes me genuinely happy ! So..thank you and happy (late) Valentine's day !  


Spoiler: Front of card ! ✨🤭











Spoiler: Inside of card ! 😳✨












	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021

my art it's so bad help ;;


----------



## kiwikenobi

There are so many nice valentines here! But I'm a little concerned about some of them qualifying for the contest because of this line here in the post with the rules:



Vrisnem said:


> Your task is to create and submit an _Animal Crossing_ themed Valentine's Day card



Some of the valentines here aren't Animal Crossing themed as far as I can tell. Will they still be counted, since so much work went into them? But then that might not be fair to the people who did stick to the theme who might have done something completely different if they knew they were allowed.

I just hope that no one's beautiful art goes to waste, because there are some really nice ones so far.


----------



## jiny

i would address mine to a mod but i feel uncomfortable giving one to them since im a minor and i think most of the mods are already 18+ >_>
ahh its so hard to pick someone to make a card for since im not really close to anyone here but i really wanna participate lolol


----------



## Lynnatchii

syub said:


> i would address mine to a mod but i feel uncomfortable giving one to them since im a minor and i think most of the mods are already 18+ >_>
> ahh its so hard to pick someone to make a card for since im not really close to anyone here but i really wanna participate lolol


Same! I'm a minor too, and i feel quite uncomfortable to address to someone 18+...but i really want to participate too lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Give one to each other sillies !


----------



## kiwikenobi

Aren't valentines for anyone you like? It doesn't have to be romantic. Mine certainly wasn't. Heck, I think a lot of us, when we were little kids in school, had to give valentines to every other kid in class whether we liked them or not, or to no one at all, just so that it would be fair for everyone. So, I think you should feel free to give a valentine to someone just as a friend, which might eliminate the discomfort that you're feeling.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Dang! I just realized. My valentine’s wasn’t Animal crossing themed  I hope I can submit a new entry


----------



## Cosmic-chan

kiwikenobi said:


> Aren't valentines for anyone you like? It doesn't have to be romantic. Mine certainly wasn't. Heck, I think a lot of us, when we were little kids in school, had to give valentines to every other kid in class whether we liked them or not, or to no one at all, just so that it would be fair for everyone. So, I think you should feel free to give a valentine to someone just as a friend, which might eliminate the discomfort that you're feeling.


Mine was a thank you card for Vris. He's like what 30? And I'm 18? Huge gap but I did it in a platonic grateful way,,

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



SpaceTokki77 said:


> Dang! I just realized. My valentine’s wasn’t Animal crossing themed  I hope I can submit a new entry


Aw Toki it was still cute tho !


----------



## piske

Milky star said:


> Well Uhm  @Vrisnem  I finished my card for you ! You have like helped me a lot like a whole lot ! You helped me withy boy troubles and had to deal with my now ex boyfriend and I just think you deserved something to show how grateful I am ! Because of you I was able to move on from him and find someone who makes me genuinely happy ! So..thank you and happy (late) Valentine's day !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front of card ! ✨🤭
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside of card ! 😳✨
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356434View attachment 356435
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021
> 
> my art it's so bad help ;;


How sweet and lovely and what a darling Celeste ^^

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021



-Lumi- said:


> My card is done! The theme is a little wonky lol but I hope you like it @Saylor !! Thanks for letting me make you a card
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Outside/Front of the Card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356432View attachment 356429
> My intention for the outside was that it’s supposed to be an embroidery hoop! Because you embroider  I had a hard time making it look sewn tho so I added little tissue papers on top of the heart to make it textured
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside of the Card!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356430View attachment 356431
> I tried to draw Stella! I didn’t have the best colours (her horns were so tricky ) but I hope you like her! Hope you like the puns too. This was fun to make


I totally thought this was an embroidery hoop at first! Very cute c:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

piske said:


> How sweet and lovely and what a darling Celeste ^^


Aww thank you ! I tried very hard ! ^^


----------



## jiny

ok i just remembered my boyfriend had an account here (he doesn’t come on often but i’ll tell him to log on so he can see this lololol) @luix 


Spoiler: front of the card











Spoiler: inside of the card <3








i tried my best haha i made this on my phone so my handwriting is a little wonky,, i made him a handmade card yesterday so that’s why i didn’t write much in this one!


----------



## -Lumi-

piske said:


> How sweet and lovely and what a darling Celeste ^^
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021
> 
> 
> I totally thought this was an embroidery hoop at first! Very cute c:



Oh yay! I’m glad it read that way to you  wasn't sure if it looked like one or just a circle with a brown outline  thank you


----------



## Cosmic-chan

syub said:


> ok i just remembered my boyfriend had an account here (he doesn’t come on often but i’ll tell him to log on so he can see this lololol) @luix
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front of the card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside of the card <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356444
> 
> 
> i tried my best haha i made this on my phone so my handwriting is a little wonky,, i made him a handmade card yesterday so that’s why i didn’t write much in this one!


Super cute ! I love how cute and simple this is !


----------



## jiny

Milky star said:


> Super cute ! I love how cute and simple this is !


thank youuu <33


----------



## Lynnatchii

I don't know anyone that i can call them as a friend, since I'm not close to anyone. Well, there's someone that i can call them as friend for a short time. But they're not really active..


----------



## Nefarious

CatladyNiesha said:


> I don't know anyone that i can call them as a friend, since I'm not close to anyone. Well, there's someone that i can call them as friend for a short time. But they're not really active..



They don't have to be super active, as Vris mentioned in a previous post, he's not going to check whether the person you're addressing your card to is recently active. As long as they have an account here, you can make a card for them. ^^


----------



## Mr.Fox

LittleMissPanda said:


> For you, @Mr.Fox
> 
> This card tells the story of two villagers (a cub and a fox if only there were fox villagers) who live on faraway islands but find a nice way of keeping in touch. Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Card interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356257


No surprises here Panda...you've touched this thorny heart once again


----------



## xSuperMario64x

if yall can't figure out who to send a card to (like it doesn't matter who) feel free to address one to me, I love receiving and sending notes 


also quick question for @Vrisnem, will the new purple feather be tradable?


----------



## amemome

Here's my card for TBT Staff! Apologies for my very bad handwriting!

(Fun game: Guess which Animal Crossing character I drew. LOL)



Spoiler: Front












Spoiler: Back


----------



## lana.

amemome said:


> Here's my card for TBT Staff! Apologies for my very bad handwriting!
> 
> (Fun game: Guess which Animal Crossing character I drew. LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356473​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Back
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356474​


isabelle looks absolutely adorable


----------



## amemome

also I'm really sorry, I made edits to my post to fix the format (used the wrong code for the spoiler tag)... please let me know if that counted against me...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Dang! I just realized. My valentine’s wasn’t Animal crossing themed  I hope I can submit a new entry


mine wasn't animal crossing themed and it was accepted? I don't think it should be an issue.

I honestly totally missed that part of the rules lol


----------



## DaisyFan

Alrighty, here is a Valentine card for the Staff of TBT! I hope this is okie. 

Including the mini drawings of chocolate heart and my fave villager, Carmen!



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Back


----------



## Dog

here is... my card for @Sweetley !!

it's styled after a classic valentine you'd get in elementary school.



Spoiler: front











Spoiler: back









hope you like it :")


----------



## Plume

Here's my Valentine for @Yanrimasart 
Lolly is her favorite cat villager and mine is Kiki, so I depicted the two cuddling!


----------



## luix

syub said:


> ok i just remembered my boyfriend had an account here (he doesn’t come on often but i’ll tell him to log on so he can see this lololol) @luix
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front of the card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside of the card <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356444
> 
> 
> i tried my best haha i made this on my phone so my handwriting is a little wonky,, i made him a handmade card yesterday so that’s why i didn’t write much in this one!


I LOVE YOU SYUB!!!!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Dog said:


> here is... my card for @Sweetley !!
> 
> it's styled after a classic valentine you'd get in elementary school.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356487
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it :")


AAHHH, OMG THIS IS SO FREAKING ADORABLE!!!  Thank you so so much, this is the cutest thing ever!!! Made my day!


----------



## piske

Plume said:


> Here's my Valentine for @Yanrimasart
> Lolly is her favorite cat villager and mine is Kiki, so I depicted the two cuddling!


This is so cute!


----------



## Chris

Hi all! Apologies for being MIA. I got stood up yesterday and really wasn't in the mood to come online and look at Valentine's cards afterwards. On the upside at least my kitchen looks a little brighter with the flowers I bought for her. I'll get caught up on all your entries and questions this afternoon!

In the meantime, here's my card for someone. I tried to go for that minimalistic Tatty Teddy look but it just looks lazy. Oops. Anyway, here's a little shoutout to a person who brings so much light and positive energy to the TBT staff team and has also supported me so much on a personal level this past year. I love ewe @Mairmalade.


----------



## Pintuition

DaisyFan said:


> I can do this if you want!


Sure! I'd love to. Sorry I'm so late, I missed the notif yesterday!


----------



## Chris

As a user brought up, the cards were required to be_ Animal Crossing_ themed so unfortunately a number of entries could not be accepted. I have tried to be as lenient as possible by accepting ones where a clear AC influence was evident. One entry that was previously accepted has also had its status changed, which is down to me mistaking the subjects for realistic versions of AC villagers and one of their later posts clarifying that this was not actually the case. Sorry for the mix up!

The following users may resubmit an entry that meets the theme of this event if they still wish to participate. Upon request I can grant each of you a 24hr extension after the deadline to make up for me not being online yesterday to inform you sooner.
@xSuperMario64x​@thetessagrace​@SpaceTokki77​@OtakuTrash​@arikins​@Plainbluetees​
I think that was everyone. If I haven't accepted your entry and you are not on this list please don't hesitate to get in touch.



Onto the questions:



Velo said:


> @Vrisnem
> 
> Another question re: our own work!
> How do fonts fall into this category?
> I switched to doing something digital but I only have my mouse and trying to write with my mouse is just not gonna happen lmao.
> Should we only stick with stuff like Tahoma, or can we use fonts that are completely free to use?
> Or just stick to only handwritten? I can always print mine and write on it but thought that may look funny.
> Thanks ^o^


Fonts are absolutely fine!



JellyBeans said:


> also forgot to comment on this originally but I love my rodney inclusion with the contest


First and last time I'll ever draw Rodney. 



syub said:


> i would address mine to a mod but i feel uncomfortable giving one to them since im a minor and i think most of the mods are already 18+ >_>
> ahh its so hard to pick someone to make a card for since im not really close to anyone here but i really wanna participate lolol


Our team are indeed all over 18. But don't worry, we all understand that any addressed to us would be strictly platonic!



xSuperMario64x said:


> also quick question for @Vrisnem, will the new purple feather be tradable?


Yes, the Pavé Purple Feather will be tradable.


If I missed your question let me know!


----------



## Holla

Sorry to hear you got stood up @Vrisnem you definitely deserve better than that!

Love your card though! I’m sure Mar will love seeing it.

Also thanks for holding this event! I plan on hopefully finding sometime to make one myself before the deadline. Tough part will be deciding on who to make one for for sure.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> As a user brought up, the cards were required to be_ Animal Crossing_ themed so unfortunately a number of entries could not be accepted. I have tried to be as lenient as possible by accepting ones where a clear AC influence was evident. One entry that was previously accepted has also had its status changed, which is down to me mistaking the subjects for realistic versions of AC villagers and one of their later posts clarifying that this was not actually the case. Sorry for the mix up!
> 
> The following users may resubmit an entry that meets the theme of this event if they still wish to participate. Upon request I can grant each of you a 24hr extension after the deadline to make up for me not being online yesterday to inform you sooner.
> @xSuperMario64x​@thetessagrace​@SpaceTokki77​@OtakuTrash​@arikins​@Plainbluetees​


frick I don't have the energy or time to do another card ksdfksjdkfjskdjf  


sucks cause I liked my card a lot too, kinda hoped it would get that rainbow feather. oh well 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021

I have one last question, does the card have to be addressed to one user or can it be a few?


----------



## Kirbyz

hey @Vrisnem can we do like a 3 layer card instead of 2

idk how to explain ajjakshsha

i just mean usually there’s one paper folded in two but mine has too much on it so it didn’t fit so i used three pieces of square paper and stuck them together to make a big one is that fine


----------



## Chris

Holla said:


> Sorry to hear you got stood up @Vrisnem you definitely deserve better than that!
> 
> Love your card though! I’m sure Mar will love seeing it.
> 
> Also thanks for holding this event! I plan on hopefully finding sometime to make one myself before the deadline. Tough part will be deciding on who to make one for for sure.


Thank you for the kind words! 




xSuperMario64x said:


> frick I don't have the energy or time to do another card ksdfksjdkfjskdjf
> 
> 
> sucks cause I liked my card a lot too, kinda hoped it would get that rainbow feather. oh well
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 16, 2021
> 
> I have one last question, does the card have to be addressed to one user or can it be a few?


I liked it a lot too! Honestly, if I were you I would just put a layer of paper over the existing animals and draw some AC villagers in a similar style! 

You can address it to multiple users if you would like. 



Kirbyz said:


> hey @Vrisnem can we do like a 3 layer card instead of 2
> 
> idk how to explain ajjakshsha
> 
> i just mean usually there’s one paper folded in two but mine has too much on it so it didn’t fit so i used three pieces of square paper and stuck them together to make a big one is that fine


This is absolutely fine!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> I liked it a lot too! Honestly, if I were you I would just put a layer of paper over the existing animals and draw some AC villagers in a similar style!
> 
> You can address it to multiple users if you would like.


ty for letting me know. I think I'll just leave the old card alone and make a new one. I've got a really cute new idea that incorporates multiple (active) friends. I'm currently working on the layout for the ard and I'll prob start working on it today or tomorrow


----------



## Velo

Thanks for the response & hard work helping us all out here, Vrisnem! Sorry to hear you got stood up.
It happens to the best of us! I literally got stood up by the same lady _twice. _You'd think I'd learn. 

Also wishin' I was more artsy, so many cute things y'all have made!!


----------



## xara

all the homies hate whoever stood you up. i’m sorry that happened @Vrisnem but honestly, it’s definitely her loss because you’re great and don’t deserve someone who does stuff like that.


----------



## Alex10

hello! I normally just lurk around here but I thought why not! A bit late to properly give her a card but I know my mum (@Roxxy) loves this forum so I’m sure she’ll see it and hopefully like it! Also the cat is in with me and loves me more ok bye 



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Back


----------



## Roxxy

Alex10 said:


> hello! I normally just lurk around here but I thought why not! A bit late to properly give her a card but I know my mum (@Roxxy) loves this forum so I’m sure she’ll see it and hopefully like it! Also the cat is in with me and loves me more ok bye
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Back


Awwww my sweetheart  I can’t honestly believe you did that. Love you so much. Guess I can’t say no to pizza


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Here’s my new entry because my last one wasn’t AC themed. This is to my new friend, @Kirbyz! Hope you like it 
I made this digitally using procreate, please excuse my atrocious hand writing 


Spoiler: front ❤🌹











Spoiler: Inside 🌸💕











Spoiler: proof 😌✨









I worked super hard on this, I appreciate the second chance


----------



## piske

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Here’s my new entry because my last one wasn’t AC themed. This is to my new friend, @Kirbyz! Hope you like it
> I made this digitally using procreate, please excuse my atrocious hand writing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front ❤🌹
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside 🌸💕
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof 😌✨
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356544
> 
> 
> 
> I worked super hard on this, I appreciate the second chance


So precious!


----------



## xara

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Here’s my new entry because my last one wasn’t AC themed. This is to my new friend, @Kirbyz! Hope you like it
> I made this digitally using procreate, please excuse my atrocious hand writing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front ❤🌹
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside 🌸💕
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof 😌✨
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356544
> 
> 
> 
> I worked super hard on this, I appreciate the second chance



i can’t believe you had the nerve to make something so cute . dnsjsbsj no but fr, this is adorable!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

piske said:


> So precious! ❤





xara said:


> i can’t believe you had the nerve to make something so cute . dnsjsbsj no but fr, this is adorable!!


Thank you both!


----------



## Kirbyz

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Here’s my new entry because my last one wasn’t AC themed. This is to my new friend, @Kirbyz! Hope you like it
> I made this digitally using procreate, please excuse my atrocious hand writing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front ❤🌹
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside 🌸💕
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof 😌✨
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356544
> 
> 
> 
> I worked super hard on this, I appreciate the second chance


this is so adorable ahh 

i love it so much!! that little poem on the inside and you drew marina and zucker so cute ajshajahska i can’t


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Kirbyz said:


> this is so adorable ahh
> 
> i love it so much!! that little poem on the inside and you drew marina and zucker so cute ajshajahska i can’t


I’m so happy u love it


----------



## Rowbowkid800

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Here’s my new entry because my last one wasn’t AC themed. This is to my new friend, @Kirbyz! Hope you like it
> I made this digitally using procreate, please excuse my atrocious hand writing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front ❤🌹
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside 🌸💕
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof 😌✨
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356544
> 
> 
> 
> I worked super hard on this, I appreciate the second chance


Wow @SpaceTokki77 you did so well wow your so talented


----------



## Giddy

ack, I didn't realise it was Animal Crossing themed, must have misread it. Glad I was thinking of making two cards~!! 
Everyone's look so pretty~!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Wow @SpaceTokki77 you did so well wow your so talented


Thank you very much


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> all the homies hate whoever stood you up. i’m sorry that happened @Vrisnem but honestly, it’s definitely her loss because you’re great and don’t deserve someone who does stuff like that.
> 
> View attachment 356537


Too cute. Thanks xara. 

Also big thank you @LadyDestani and @Milky star for your lovely cards. Appreciated waking up to those. Happy love day week. 



Alex10 said:


> hello! I normally just lurk around here but I thought why not! A bit late to properly give her a card but I know my mum (@Roxxy) loves this forum so I’m sure she’ll see it and hopefully like it! Also the cat is in with me and loves me more ok bye
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Back


@Roxxy you raised a good egg.  (Enjoy your pizza, Alex!)


----------



## Roxxy

Thanks @Vrisnem. I am very blessed and he got extra garlic bread .

Take care of you  remember it’s her loss and it’s better not waisting any more of your precious time on someone who isn’t worth it.  (wish I’d taken my own advice )


----------



## Cosmic-chan

@Vrisnem you deserved the card it's the least I can do since you've helped so much !


----------



## Velo

I made a card for @Darius-The-Fox , who hopefully doesn't think I am coo-coo crazy since I only just met them lmao!
Had lots o fun catching froggos on your island, thanks for being so friendly! 
_Sorry I am not artistic nor creative, also I don't know where my tablet is sobs.   _



Spoiler: front













Spoiler: inside


----------



## Mairmalade

Vrisnem said:


> In the meantime, here's my card for someone. I tried to go for that minimalistic Tatty Teddy look but it just looks lazy. Oops. Anyway, here's a little shoutout to a person who brings so much light and positive energy to the TBT staff team and has also supported me so much on a personal level this past year. I love ewe @Mairmalade.
> 
> View attachment 356500
> 
> View attachment 356508​


I can't remember the last time I've received such a heartfelt card. Thank you so much, Vris! I'll treasure it and you, always. ❤ 

On that note - have skimmed a few pages of cards thus far and you've all done such a beautiful job! Reading the messages from the recipients of your lovely cards has me tearing up over here.


----------



## oak

I made mine for @Kattea  ☺  It's our New Horizons island representatives holding hands, plantonically of course haha. It looks like a kid drew it but I hope you still like it.


Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## tessa grace

Vrisnem said:


> As a user brought up, the cards were required to be_ Animal Crossing_ themed so unfortunately a number of entries could not be accepted. I have tried to be as lenient as possible by accepting ones where a clear AC influence was evident. One entry that was previously accepted has also had its status changed, which is down to me mistaking the subjects for realistic versions of AC villagers and one of their later posts clarifying that this was not actually the case. Sorry for the mix up!
> 
> The following users may resubmit an entry that meets the theme of this event if they still wish to participate. Upon request I can grant each of you a 24hr extension after the deadline to make up for me not being online yesterday to inform you sooner.
> @xSuperMario64x​@thetessagrace​@SpaceTokki77​@OtakuTrash​@arikins​@Plainbluetees​
> I think that was everyone. If I haven't accepted your entry and you are not on this list please don't hesitate to get in touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Onto the questions:
> 
> 
> Fonts are absolutely fine!
> 
> 
> First and last time I'll ever draw Rodney.
> 
> 
> Our team are indeed all over 18. But don't worry, we all understand that any addressed to us would be strictly platonic!
> 
> 
> Yes, the Pavé Purple Feather will be tradable.
> 
> 
> If I missed your question let me know!


oh great haha
well i'll work on it later oops


----------



## Chris

All new entries as of this post have been accepted!




Mairmalade said:


> I can't remember the last time I've received such a heartfelt card. Thank you so much, Vris! I'll treasure it and you, always. ❤



Thank you for putting up with my self-centred ass barreling into your DMs at random. Someday I hope I can return the favour for all the times you've listened to me vent and cry. You make me feel better every single time. Ewe are a good friend. 

P.S. Let's Smash sometime. 
P.P.S. I would really rather play MK8 but I can't think of as subtle a double entendre.
P.P.P.S. Before the rumours start, no, I'm not actually hitting on Mar.


----------



## Yanrima~

Plume said:


> Here's my Valentine for @Yanrimasart
> Lolly is her favorite cat villager and mine is Kiki, so I depicted the two cuddling!


This looks adorable and amazing, Thank you so much and happy valentines!


----------



## deana

I made my card for @-Lumi- 
It's an illuminated heart public works project and the inside is meant to be ribbon paper  I'm not good at drawing characters so I hope this is AC themed enough



Spoiler: Front 💕











Spoiler: Inside 🎀


----------



## Chris

deanapants said:


> I'm not good at drawing characters so I hope this is AC themed enough


It absolutely is!

For anyone else concerned about being unable to draw villagers: something like this with a clear _Animal Crossing_ influence is absolutely acceptable.


----------



## -Lumi-

deanapants said:


> I made my card for @-Lumi-
> It's an illuminated heart public works project and the inside is meant to be ribbon paper  I'm not good at drawing characters so I hope this is AC themed enough
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front 💕
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside 🎀
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356683



Oh my goodness thank you!!   I wasn’t expecting a card, this was such a lovely surprise! And it’s so cute I love it  especially the pun on my username! It’s wonderful, thank you


----------



## Lavamaize

I made my card for my dear friend @RedTropicalPeachyFish , who is sadly not active on TBT currently.



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Kirbyz

Lavamaize said:


> I made my card for my dear friend @RedTropicalPeachyFish , who is sadly not active on TBT currently.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside


i miss yuki so much, she was my first friend on here too. i wonder where she went and how she’s doing, she would’ve loved that you dedicated this to her


----------



## Mick

This one goes out to the person who may have thought our in-game exchange of dumb valentines cards had reached an end:
You were wrong. @Pyoopi, you've got mail! <3
(and to those without context, no, I am not actually trying to win the heart of our local pirate princess)



Spoiler: Entry

















Spoiler: Verification stuff






Spoiler: Digital













Spoiler: Physical














I would have made something more physically artsy, but unfortunately don't have the supplies (nor the motivation to go out and get them with the way things are). I got hit with inspiration for this event though, and I couldn't _not _attempt to bring this into existence... So it ended up being a printed digital drawing on regular A4 paper, assembled carefully with wood glue. Yep. ^^


----------



## piske

Mick said:


> This one goes out to the person who may have thought our in-game exchange of dumb valentines cards had reached an end:
> You were wrong. @Pyoopi, you've got mail! <3
> (and to those without context, no, I am not actually trying to win the heart of our local pirate princess)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Verification stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Physical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have made something more physically artsy, but unfortunately don't have the supplies (nor the motivation to go out and get them with the way things are). I got hit with inspiration for this event though, and I couldn't _not _attempt to bring this into existence... So it ended up being a printed digital drawing on regular A4 paper, assembled carefully with wood glue. Yep. ^^


This is amazing.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Hi all! Apologies for being MIA. I got stood up yesterday and really wasn't in the mood to come online and look at Valentine's cards afterwards.


Wait who stood you up? Gimmie the address I'll fly my butt to Europe to fight em


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay yall aren't ready for this one... took me a solid 7 hours to do but I'm in love w the result and I'm so happy I can share it with you all 

my card this time around is addressed to @ali.di.magix. felt like she could really use a card, so I made a pop-up card with both of our NH players! I hope she likes it!








here's a closer look at the inside (click images for higher resolution):










Spoiler: proof



I re-used the name card from the last card I made lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay yall aren't ready for this one... took me a solid 7 hours to do but I'm in love w the result and I'm so happy I can share it with you all
> 
> my card this time around is addressed to @ali.di.magix. felt like she could really use a card, so I made a pop-up card with both of our NH players! I hope she likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a closer look at the inside (click images for higher resolution):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> I re-used the name card from the last card I made lol


Bruh why is your card so amazing? Too creative I wish I would have thought of pops up ! Cute


----------



## LadyDestani

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay yall aren't ready for this one... took me a solid 7 hours to do but I'm in love w the result and I'm so happy I can share it with you all
> 
> my card this time around is addressed to @ali.di.magix. felt like she could really use a card, so I made a pop-up card with both of our NH players! I hope she likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a closer look at the inside (click images for higher resolution):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> I re-used the name card from the last card I made lol


This is absolutely outstanding! I loved your other card too, but you have outdone yourself with this one!


----------



## piske

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay yall aren't ready for this one... took me a solid 7 hours to do but I'm in love w the result and I'm so happy I can share it with you all
> 
> my card this time around is addressed to @ali.di.magix. felt like she could really use a card, so I made a pop-up card with both of our NH players! I hope she likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a closer look at the inside (click images for higher resolution):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> I re-used the name card from the last card I made lol


Soooooo good, wow! :0


----------



## Kattea

oak said:


> I made mine for @Kattea  ☺  It's our New Horizons island representatives holding hands, plantonically of course haha. It looks like a kid drew it but I hope you still like it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356632



Thank you Oak! I love your drawing, as well as all the colourful textures you used! Here's my response:



Spoiler











It's my avatar dressed up as Ruby to match your ~iconic~ rabbit hood, giving you the Dark Egg you've been searching for. I hope someone sells you one soon! <3


----------



## Corndoggy

my card is for my dear friend @dizzy bone 
Thankyou for introducing me to this forum dizzy, i have had such a wonderful time here and i love the community on here so much
also sorry, my fineliner died so the message is only in pencil. Happy National Lovers day Dizzy <3


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Otters are my favourite animals, I love the way they hold hands when then sleep, it's so adorable! So of course I had to make my card Pascal themed (he got dressed up ready for his date!)



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside








p.s sorry the writing is all on white paper, the pens I have bleed a lot and I wanted it to stay legible!


----------



## Lynnatchii

This is for @mnoyeahboo . She was my friend but it didn't last long. She's not that quite active either. I drew Melba since she's my favorite Villager currently :3



Spoiler: Outside











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Holla

Got the majority of my card planned out last night. I just need to make time after work these next couple days to actually make it as sadly I’m pretty busy this weekend and I work the rest of the week. 

I feel like I’m a bit in over my head but I know a certain friendo (who will remain a secret for now ) will really enjoy seeing it once it’s all done. That alone makes it worth the time and effort.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Anyone know how much the new Pavé feather collectibles might be worth?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Anyone know how much the new Pavé feather collectibles might be worth?


Probably as of it's release not much since everyone will have it but as time goes on I can see it between 500-1k


----------



## Kirbyz

@Vrisnem hey vris will the pavé tail collectible feather be tradeable?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Most like not since it's a prize


----------



## Kirbyz

Milky star said:


> Most like not since it's a prize


yeah but sometimes even the staff favourite prizes are tradeable or end up being tradeable after a while like the aurora sky and snow bunny


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Kirbyz said:


> yeah but sometimes even the staff favourite prizes are tradeable or end up being tradeable after a while like the aurora sky and snow bunny


This one might be tradable since it's not a special animated collectible


----------



## Chris

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Otters are my favourite animals, I love the way they hold hands when then sleep, it's so adorable! So of course I had to make my card Pascal themed (he got dressed up ready for his date!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s sorry the writing is all on white paper, the pens I have bleed a lot and I wanted it to stay legible!


This concept is so cute! And thank you very much for the kind message. Happy love week! 



Kirbyz said:


> @Vrisnem hey vris will the pavé tail collectible feather be tradeable?


The Pavé Tail Feather collectible will not be tradable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Kirbyz said:


> yeah but sometimes even the staff favourite prizes are tradeable or end up being tradeable after a while like the aurora sky and snow bunny


I don't think the aurora sky, yule log, and snowbunny were staff favorite prizes. I mean technically they were for the few people that got picked for their ideas, but everybody got at least one (while the staff fave people got 2) so in that sense it wasn't a staff favorite _only_ collectible. that's why it became tradable later on.

since other collectibles are distributed solely for staff favorite and nothing else, like the pumpkin pie, the special snowflake, and all the animated collectibles like the crescent wand and tetris grid, they're not able to be traded.


----------



## Kirbyz

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't think the aurora sky, yule log, and snowbunny were staff favorite prizes. I mean technically they were for the few people that got picked for their ideas, but everybody got at least one (while the staff fave people got 2) so in that sense it wasn't a staff favorite _only_ collectible. that's why it became tradable later on.
> 
> since other collectibles are distributed solely for staff favorite and nothing else, like the pumpkin pie, the special snowflake, and all the animated collectibles like the crescent wand and tetris grid, they're not able to be traded.


ah okay! thank you for letting me know! i also just remembered that we were able to purchase the yule log, snow bunny, and aurora sky with event currency during the event, completely forgot about that


----------



## Aniko

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't think the aurora sky, yule log, and snowbunny were staff favorite prizes. I mean technically they were for the few people that got picked for their ideas, but everybody got at least one (while the staff fave people got 2) so in that sense it wasn't a staff favorite _only_ collectible. that's why it became tradable later on.
> 
> since other collectibles are distributed solely for staff favorite and nothing else, like the pumpkin pie, the special snowflake, and all the animated collectibles like the crescent wand and tetris grid, they're not able to be traded.



Yes, we could buy those with the event currency, I remember hesitating and wondering which one I would buy because I had just enough to buy one.


----------



## Aurita

here is my submission! My Valentine's card is for @Rosetti who loves Bam & Fauna so I made a deer-themed card for her <3 



Spoiler: Cover











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## piske

Aurita said:


> here is my submission! My Valentine's card is for @Rosetti who loves Bam & Fauna so I made a deer-themed card for her <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356813


Aww! This is so good! And so cute


----------



## Aurita

piske said:


> Aww! This is so good! And so cute


ahhh omg thank you so much  ❤


----------



## Coach

Made a card for my pal @Dinosaurz! I'm not very artsy as you can probably tell, but I think it turned out ok 



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## ali.di.magix

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay yall aren't ready for this one... took me a solid 7 hours to do but I'm in love w the result and I'm so happy I can share it with you all
> 
> my card this time around is addressed to @ali.di.magix. felt like she could really use a card, so I made a pop-up card with both of our NH players! I hope she likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a closer look at the inside (click images for higher resolution):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> I re-used the name card from the last card I made lol


hsgshdbdhiejfjdb OMG I LEGIT CRIED TEARS OF JOY WHEN I SAW THIS  this is freaking amazing and probably the sweetest thing someone has ever made me  it's so gorgeous and I can't stop looking at it  thank you so so much friendo!


----------



## Fye

here's my card for the lovely @SinnerTheCat - the artist behind my and many other users' profile pictures!
The idea is that you're like Rover (in NL), welcoming new people to the town and helping them decide on their appearance 
I hope it's legible 



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Shinigamii

Here is my card for @You got mail! c:



Spoiler: cover











Spoiler: inside


----------



## Giddy

Finally done mine~ My submission card is for @allybishop I hope you like it~
Practicing this really helps me get better at drawing :3 



Spoiler: Front of card











Spoiler: Inside of card









I hope it counts as a submission~! Tried my best, I'll get better at drawing! It was still a lot of fun though!

I also made another card, before I re-read it needed to be animal crossing theme, not a submission for @Blink. I hope you like it~! 



Spoiler: Not Submission front of card











Spoiler: Not Submission Inside of card


----------



## Blink.

Giddy said:


> I also made another card, before I re-read it needed to be animal crossing theme, not a submission for @Blink. I hope you like it~!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not Submission front of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Not Submission Inside of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356954


omg wait, it's like 7AM in the morning and I was like *WHY IS IT BLURRY??? OH WAIT THATS MY TEARS                     *

this was very very unexpected and I hope you have a magnificent day, month, year, life ;~; Thank you thank you thank you so much, this made my day for sure and it's still so early LMAO I love the card so much  

*thank you Giddy, Happy Belated Valentines  *


----------



## Giddy

Blink. said:


> omg wait, it's like 7AM in the morning and I was like *WHY IS IT BLURRY??? OH WAIT THATS MY TEARS             *
> 
> this was very very unexpected and I hope you have a magnificent day, month, year, life ;~; Thank you thank you thank you so much, this made my day for sure and it's still so early LMAO I love the card so much
> 
> *thank you Giddy, Happy Belated Valentines *



Ah, good morning Blink~!
I'm so glad I could surprise you with this!  It means so much to me that you enjoyed it, and I enjoyed making it! :3
So happy to make your day~! Hope you have such a wonderful day!


----------



## Roxxy

This is just the sweetest event ❤ I hate valentines irl but this has been so sweet and special.

Can I just say how much I love and appreciate friends past and present  @Vrisnem deserves so much credit as he is always on here keeping the wheels turning. So kind and caring @dizzy bone is amazing and such a talented artist  and @Mairmalade  so kind and sweet. Really a special person and extremely talented. Team purple  .All staff are fab but I just wanted to thank those I have personally spoken to.

Fantastic event honestly just been the tonic I needed away from real life


----------



## Junebugsy94

Here is my submission for @FarminScallops ♡ Hope this is alright, I work full time so I haven't had a chance to create something traditional by hand.

Front and inside


----------



## Nefarious

I exchanged cards with my good friend @Roxxy ! It's on the simple side in terms of design, but hope you like it. Happy Valentine's! 
I pretty much associate the star fragments with you now, plus that purple feather really does fit you haha. 


*Cover*​*Back (interior)*​


----------



## Roxxy

NefariousKing said:


> I exchanged cards with my good friend @Roxxy ! It's on the simple side in terms of design, but hope you like it. Happy Valentine's!
> I pretty much associate the star fragments with you now, plus that purple feather really does fit you haha.
> 
> 
> *Cover*​*Back (interior)*​View attachment 357068​View attachment 357069​


My sweetest friend, I am honestly speechless as the card is so amazingly perfect  I am blessed with your friendship and how you can say the design is simple  It is absolutely perfect, as are you


----------



## Valzed

I created my card for the one who holds my heart - the one, the only, the dashing @Wix. I hope this has enough of an AC theme to count. Thank you for a fun event!

Please excuse my lack of art ability...



Spoiler: Card Front Entry













Spoiler: Card Inside Entry









The Chocolate Heart is supposed to be the Dark Chocolate version with the Gold Ribbon but my Gold colored pencil isn't as gold as I thought.



P.S. @Vrisnem, I'd be more than happy to get in my electric mobility chair and run down the individual who missed out on spending Valentine's Day with you as soon as COVID restrictions are lifted. Just sayin'...


----------



## Firesquids

*Here is my card for @xara !
Your winter story was so sweet, and fits all too well with the snowy Valentine's day we had this year. 
I hope your Valentine's day was as sweet as you are! 

Front:*


*Inside:



Image files:

Proof:
 (hopefully this is sufficient!  )*


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Firesquids said:


> *Here is my card for @xara !
> Your winter story was so sweet, and fits all too well with the snowy Valentine's day we had this year.
> I hope your Valentine's day was as sweet as you are!
> 
> Front:*
> View attachment 357088*Inside:
> View attachment 357090
> Image files:
> View attachment 357092View attachment 357091
> Proof:
> View attachment 357093 (hopefully this is sufficient!  )*


SO CUTE! You did an excellent job!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I feel as if tho my card looks like I put no effort into it even though it took me two days to do it ;;


----------



## xara

Firesquids said:


> *Here is my card for @xara !
> Your winter story was so sweet, and fits all too well with the snowy Valentine's day we had this year.
> I hope your Valentine's day was as sweet as you are!
> 
> Front:*
> View attachment 357088*Inside:
> View attachment 357090
> Image files:
> View attachment 357092View attachment 357091
> Proof:
> View attachment 357093 (hopefully this is sufficient!  )*



not me bawling in my night school class rn i’m genuinely speechless oh my god?? i wasn’t expecting to receive a card at all but i just. your kindness is out of this world and your talent???? this is one of the kindest things anyone has ever done for me and i don’t even have the words to express how much this means to me. just. thank you so, so, _so_ much.  i’m in awe of you and so incredibly grateful. this didn’t even make my day, it’s made my entire _year._ i’m atrocious with words but just,, thank you so much. you’re amazing and my heart is so full.


----------



## Merielle

Hi!  I was wondering if anyone (18 or over so I don't feel weird please ahaha) would like to receive a platonic Valentine's? c:  It doesn't have to be a card swap, I just wanna make sure no one feels left out because they didn't get a card.

Edit: I've picked somebody out!


----------



## Firesquids

xara said:


> not me bawling in my night school class rn i’m genuinely speechless oh my god?? i wasn’t expecting to receive a card at all but i just. your kindness is out of this world and your talent???? this is one of the kindest things anyone has ever done for me and i don’t even have the words to express how much this means to me. just. thank you so, so, _so_ much.  i’m in awe of you and so incredibly grateful. this didn’t even make my day, it’s made my entire _year._ i’m atrocious with words but just,, thank you so much. you’re amazing and my heart is so full. ❤❤❤


I'm so glad you like it!
I wanted to pick someone who really deserved a card.


----------



## Roxxy

Milky star said:


> I feel as if tho my card looks like I put no effort into it even though it took me two days to do it ;;


Your card was amazing and you know how much it meant to @Vrisnem


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Roxxy said:


> Your card was amazing and you know how much it meant to @Vrisnem


Aww thank you ! That's true it made me happy knowing he liked it


----------



## Roxxy

Milky star said:


> Aww thank you ! That's true it made me happy knowing he liked it ☺


You have spread a lot of happiness and you are a wonderful artist. Please remember that


----------



## Foreverfox

After the amount of time I'm spending on my card, I just hope it gets staff favorite lol. I'm already up to....9 hours and counting. (Over 2 days, soon to be 3)


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Milky star said:


> I feel as if tho my card looks like I put no effort into it even though it took me two days to do it ;;


i really loved it and it looked like a lot of love and hard work was put into it


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Roxxy said:


> You have spread a lot of happiness and you are a wonderful artist. Please remember that





SpaceTokki77 said:


> i really loved it and it looked like a lot of love and hard work was put into it


You guys are so sweet oml thank you so so much


----------



## Merielle

Happy Valentine's to @xSuperMario64x!!  I hope this isn't weird coming from a stranger. ;v; I tried to make this card look like a Valentine's Day letter from New Leaf, written on Lovely Paper.


Spoiler: Front/Back of Card













Spoiler: Interior of Card - Open the Envelope!






(Apologies for the shadow, my lighting isn't great. OTL)





Spoiler: Proof








Also, I checked out your profile and wanted to say that Leopold is my favorite villager too! ^^


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Fye said:


> here's my card for the lovely @SinnerTheCat - the artist behind my and many other users' profile pictures!
> The idea is that you're like Rover (in NL), welcoming new people to the town and helping them decide on their appearance
> I hope it's legible
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356881



*CAN I JUST SAY THAT I CRIED* 
Thank you so so so much for the loveliest card I have ever laid my eyes upon, it was very unexpected and means the world to me  aaaaaaaaaaa my heart is so warm after reading this, I love it lots!!
And again thank you, Fye, for being the sweetest person ever, I hope you have a great day/night


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Here is my entry for *@Maso,* whom it won't let me tag so I've hyperlinked her profile  it's been awhile since she'd logged in but she still hangs around ioefierfer anyway I'm so bad at digital art, same as usual, but feather XD



Spoiler: valentines card front and interior














Spoiler: username proof lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Merielle said:


> Happy Valentine's to @xSuperMario64x!!  I hope this isn't weird coming from a stranger. ;v; I tried to make this card look like a Valentine's Day letter from New Leaf, written on Lovely Paper.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front/Back of Card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357135View attachment 357136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior of Card - Open the Envelope!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357137
> (Apologies for the shadow, my lighting isn't great. OTL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357138
> 
> 
> Also, I checked out your profile and wanted to say that Leopold is my favorite villager too! ^^


omg this is so cute!! I wasn't expecting to receive a card, thank you!


----------



## r a t

Aurita said:


> here is my submission! My Valentine's card is for @Rosetti who loves Bam & Fauna so I made a deer-themed card for her <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356813



ISOHGIOERGHONSIGSDFAHGFDGFWOG IM SO UNDESERVING OF THIS MASTERPIECE THANK YOU    
This legitimately brightened my day and I'm so so grateful ilysm <3



I found this years valentines day particularly difficult, so I tried to make a self love/care card - 
the day can be disappointing and lonely af regardless if you're in a relationship or not lol



Spoiler: outside














Spoiler: inside








((((I don't actually know the member rosie I'm just pretending it's addressed to me LOL I would've just put my own username twice but idk if that would've counted hehe))))
((also i forgot to cross the T in relationships pls don't cry at my illiteracy))



always remember that you are your own best valentine!!!​


----------



## Ginkgo

Sorry to still bother you with questions this late into the event @Vrisnem, but I was wondering if I'm allowed to present my finished card in a digital mock-up? I dont have the means to print it and with a mock-up I would still be able to present it like an actual card as opposed to several flat pngs. The template I'd use wouldn't be made by me though so I'm not sure if this is against the rules


----------



## Foreverfox

Rosetti said:


> ISOHGIOERGHONSIGSDFAHGFDGFWOG IM SO UNDESERVING OF THIS MASTERPIECE THANK YOU
> This legitimately brightened my day and I'm so so grateful ilysm <3
> 
> 
> 
> I found this years valentines day particularly difficult, so I tried to make a self love/care card -
> the day can be disappointing and lonely af regardless if you're in a relationship or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((I don't actually know the member rosie I'm just pretending it's addressed to me LOL I would've just put my own username twice but idk if that would've counted hehe))))
> ((also i forgot to cross the T in relationships pls don't cry at my illiteracy))
> 
> 
> 
> always remember that you are your own best valentine!!!​


Soooo important to remember self-care and self-love!! This is wonderful!


----------



## lana.

Rosetti said:


> ISOHGIOERGHONSIGSDFAHGFDGFWOG IM SO UNDESERVING OF THIS MASTERPIECE THANK YOU
> This legitimately brightened my day and I'm so so grateful ilysm <3
> 
> 
> 
> I found this years valentines day particularly difficult, so I tried to make a self love/care card -
> the day can be disappointing and lonely af regardless if you're in a relationship or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((I don't actually know the member rosie I'm just pretending it's addressed to me LOL I would've just put my own username twice but idk if that would've counted hehe))))
> ((also i forgot to cross the T in relationships pls don't cry at my illiteracy))
> 
> 
> 
> always remember that you are your own best valentine!!!​


this is stunning


----------



## hestu

Here's my entry for @ReeBear! Hope you didn't shake too many trees this Valentine's Day (but if you do, don't forget your net)! Thanks for being an awesome friend. 



Spoiler: front











Spoiler: inside











Spoiler: additional namecard


----------



## Sheep Villager

If I'm doing a digital entry does my signature have to be on the "card" or can it be outside the drawn card borders?

I'm having a rough time trying to put my signature on my front piece without it looking ugly so it's kind of hovering just outside the art work.
It's still in the image just not _on _the card.​


----------



## Pintuition

I'm a serial TBT lurker so thanks @DaisyFan for letting me send you a TBT Valentine. I was inspired by candy hearts so I thought I'd make a box of TBT/AC candy hearts for you. I used the AC leaf as the window part- maybe Tom Nook would sell them at Nook's Cranny! I hope you like it!!  



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside











Spoiler: Photoshop Files for digital submission proof


----------



## piske

Rosetti said:


> ISOHGIOERGHONSIGSDFAHGFDGFWOG IM SO UNDESERVING OF THIS MASTERPIECE THANK YOU
> This legitimately brightened my day and I'm so so grateful ilysm <3
> 
> 
> 
> I found this years valentines day particularly difficult, so I tried to make a self love/care card -
> the day can be disappointing and lonely af regardless if you're in a relationship or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((I don't actually know the member rosie I'm just pretending it's addressed to me LOL I would've just put my own username twice but idk if that would've counted hehe))))
> ((also i forgot to cross the T in relationships pls don't cry at my illiteracy))
> 
> 
> 
> always remember that you are your own best valentine!!!​


This is such a wonderful idea, thank you for this lovely Valentine reminder!


----------



## r a t

Rosetti said:


> ISOHGIOERGHONSIGSDFAHGFDGFWOG IM SO UNDESERVING OF THIS MASTERPIECE THANK YOU
> This legitimately brightened my day and I'm so so grateful ilysm <3
> 
> 
> 
> I found this years valentines day particularly difficult, so I tried to make a self love/care card -
> the day can be disappointing and lonely af regardless if you're in a relationship or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((I don't actually know the member rosie I'm just pretending it's addressed to me LOL I would've just put my own username twice but idk if that would've counted hehe))))
> ((also i forgot to cross the T in relationships pls don't cry at my illiteracy))
> 
> 
> 
> always remember that you are your own best valentine!!!​



just realised it had to be animal crossing themed so um here's a quick fix lol sry


Spoiler: im dumb


----------



## DaisyFan

Pintuition said:


> I'm a serial TBT lurker so thanks @DaisyFan for letting me send you a TBT Valentine. I was inspired by candy hearts so I thought I'd make a box of TBT/AC candy hearts for you. I used the AC leaf as the window part- maybe Tom Nook would sell them at Nook's Cranny! I hope you like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Photoshop Files for digital submission proof
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357225
> 
> View attachment 357226



OMG, I love it! Thank you thank you!


----------



## Jacob

I have like 0 supplies with me, so I had to choose between drawing with a trackpad or a typographic card.. I went with type

This is my submission for @Rosetti 





Here is a second card I wrote for Ben @Lancelot, it's not my official submission cuz i couldnt get puns related to animal crossing with his username




so ya ben and rosie are just the loves of my life


----------



## Cirice

Alright here's my entry for @jadetine ! 
Sorry that it's unexpected but when I had to think of a TBT user I wanted to gift something to, I thought of you that I wanted to thanks.


Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## piske

Cirice said:


> Alright here's my entry for @jadetine !
> Sorry that it's unexpected but when I had to think of a TBT user I wanted to gift something to, I thought of you that I wanted to thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside


Well, this is just too adorable


----------



## Kirbyz

hey @Vrisnem sorry for another question but just making sure before i mess up, do we have to write our username on the card or can we write it on a paper and place that paper beside the card in the picture? im making a traditional version and i don’t know if it would be acceptable that way so just wanted to confirm ^^


----------



## jadetine

Cirice said:


> Alright here's my entry for @jadetine !
> Sorry that it's unexpected but when I had to think of a TBT user I wanted to gift something to, I thought of you that I wanted to thanks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside


What the whaaaaaa...!
For me?
I'm so surprised and delighted! <3 Your art is fantastic! I love the little echo!
You have excellent penmanship, please teach me!
T_T I'm so moved, thank you.


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> I have like 0 supplies with me, so I had to choose between drawing with a trackpad or a typographic card.. I went with type
> 
> This is my submission for @Rosetti
> View attachment 357251
> 
> 
> Here is a second card I wrote for Ben @Lancelot, it's not my official submission cuz i couldnt get puns related to animal crossing with his username
> View attachment 357250
> 
> so ya ben and rosie are just the loves of my life



marry me


----------



## ReeBear

@hestu Whahhhhhhhh ;www; Life has been a weird mess recently so this means a lot and made me vvvv happy <3 Thank you friendo <3


----------



## Megaroni

*The images of the inside are in **this album*
"My Sammy Lamby, seeing your face is like taking a bite of cheesecake. Your laugh sounds like a teacup being placed gently on its saucer. Your presence is inherently romantic. Your dearest friend, Meg"

The gift in the center is the sweet-scented gift on pocket camp! My card includes a small poem thing I wrote for @sammylamby and a sapphic quote.


----------



## prilla

megantron said:


> View attachment 357265
> *The images of the inside are in **this album*
> "My Sammy Lamby, seeing your face is like taking a bite of cheesecake. Your laugh sounds like a teacup being placed gently on its saucer. Your presence is inherently romantic. Your dearest friend, Meg"
> 
> The gift in the center is the sweet-scented gift on pocket camp! My card includes a small poem thing I wrote for @sammylamby and a sapphic quote.


YOURE A BLUEBADERY I LOVE YOU


----------



## Megaroni

sammylamby said:


> YOURE A BLUEBADERY I LOVE YOU


youre a strawbiderry and i would die for you metaphorically


----------



## Chris

Not accepting any entries today. Just came on quickly to answer your questions and then hitting the hay.  



Ginkgo said:


> Sorry to still bother you with questions this late into the event @Vrisnem, but I was wondering if I'm allowed to present my finished card in a digital mock-up? I dont have the means to print it and with a mock-up I would still be able to present it like an actual card as opposed to several flat pngs. The template I'd use wouldn't be made by me though so I'm not sure if this is against the rules


Please do not use any templates in your submission.* For the record, we do our best to look past presentation when determining staff favourites so presenting them as flat images will not negatively impact you. 

_*Although if you would like to include an extra image in this format you're welcome to, it just won't be in the version of your submission that is presented to the team for staff favourite voting._



Sheep Villager said:


> If I'm doing a digital entry does my signature have to be on the "card" or can it be outside the drawn card borders?
> 
> I'm having a rough time trying to put my signature on my front piece without it looking ugly so it's kind of hovering just outside the art work.
> It's still in the image just not _on _the card.​


Either is fine as long as it is in the same image file. 



Kirbyz said:


> hey @Vrisnem sorry for another question but just making sure before i mess up, do we have to write our username on the card or can we write it on a paper and place that paper beside the card in the picture? im making a traditional version and i don’t know if it would be acceptable that way so just wanted to confirm ^^


Yes, as stated in the OP you are allowed to use name cards.


----------



## jadetine

This is for @Raz - thank you for being my first ever friend from the Southern Hemisphere! 


Spoiler: Card front












Spoiler: Card interior


----------



## Snowesque

For @RedTropicalPeachyFish ♥



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Pyoopi

It's important to keep within my tiki theme   
This one's for @Mick 

Front:





Back/Inside:


----------



## Snowifer

Here's my card for @Sharksheep <3


----------



## Foreverfox

13 hours in and counting...should be done tomorrow!


----------



## BungoTheElf

here's my card for @Cadbberry !! Hope this is ok :]


----------



## You got mail!

This card is for @Shinigamii It speaks for itself 





Spoiler: Front















Spoiler: Interior


----------



## Sharksheep

Snowifer said:


> Here's my card for @Sharksheep <3



I LOVE IT! Thank you so much Snow!


----------



## Shinigamii

You got mail! said:


> This card is for @Shinigamii It speaks for itself ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior



This is just so sweet and cute and omg thank you so much **


----------



## ~Kilza~

My card is for @buny! I based the card on Ruby, her favorite villager!


Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Interior


----------



## buny

~Kilza~ said:


> My card is for @buny! I based the card on Ruby, her favorite villager!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior



OMGOSH!!! that is so sweet and kind, thank you so much for the amazing card Kilza!!!!!


----------



## KittenNoir

My card is for @Dunquixote 



Spoiler: Front Of Card











Spoiler: Back Of Card










	Post automatically merged: Feb 20, 2021

I uploaded the wrong back picture without my username  



Spoiler: Back Of Card









I hope this still counts as a participation


----------



## Sheep Villager

Happy TBT Valentines Week to @Seastar ! I hope this splat-tastic card brightens your day even just a tiny bit. I know we don't really talk so thank you for putting up with my awkwardness. 

I tried to make it a healthy mix of Splatoon and Animal crossing by including all the crossover villagers from New Leaf and a couple of silly squids. I tried to give the card a homemade feel by making things be fake stickers and whatnot. Not sure how visible that effect is but oh well. I know this isn't the most romantic looking card out there, but it's the farthest I felt comfortable going with the theme. It's more in line with those silly cards you would swap with friends in elementary school rather than a romantic gesture.



Spoiler: Front!













Spoiler: Back!











Ps. Seastar, if you want any of the squirrel art to save as individual images just send me a PM and I'll get you those transparent pngs!​


----------



## Chris

All submissions have been accepted, all requested edits have been implemented, and all questions in-thread or via PM should have received a response. If I've missed something do let me know! Reminder that submissions close tomorrow, *Sunday February 21st 2021*, at *11:59pm EST* (GMT-5).



Roxxy said:


> This is just the sweetest event ❤ I hate valentines irl but this has been so sweet and special.
> 
> Can I just say how much I love and appreciate friends past and present  @Vrisnem deserves so much credit as he is always on here keeping the wheels turning. So kind and caring @dizzy bone is amazing and such a talented artist  and @Mairmalade  so kind and sweet. Really a special person and extremely talented. Team purple  .All staff are fab but I just wanted to thank those I have personally spoken to.
> 
> Fantastic event honestly just been the tonic I needed away from real life


I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying this event! Also I very much appreciate the kind words. It is nice to hear that the time and effort that goes into this has been recognised.




Milky star said:


> Roxxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your card was amazing and you know how much it meant to @Vrisnem
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you ! That's true it made me happy knowing he liked it ☺
Click to expand...

I did indeed like it! Who doesn't love Celeste?  I was also glad to hear that the advice I gave has helped you to improve your real life. It's times like this that make me hyperaware of how something we might say in passing from behind the safety of our computer screens can have a long-term real world impact on a stranger's life - positive or negative. Kindness costs nothing.


----------



## Sharksheep

I made a card with a tent fold instead of a book fold for:

@Feferily @Fye @Vie @justalittlemad @RedPanda @Taj @mogyay @guav@ @duckykate @Snowifer @skarmoury @Aurita @lana. @Rosetti 

I'm so glad to have join this community and have met you all. You all helped me keep me sane this past year by keeping me company on discord and playing games with me  ❤ 


Spoiler: Card



Front



Inside


----------



## Foreverfox

Here it is! 15 hours, 216 individual pieces of construction paper cut out and glued in place. Italicized words are the in-game reactions that I've incorporated! This card is for my husband, @nthylton  I _daydream_ of you all day even though we're together 24/7. I _love_ you so much, and I'm so thankful for everything you do for our family. You bring me so much _joy_! Thank you for being amazing, Wolf!
Love always, 
Your Forever Fox ❤



Spoiler: front of card











Spoiler: inside of card











Spoiler: back of card









I didn't intend for it to look like they're kissing, I just ran out of room for them to be holding hands, so I had to smoosh them together lol.


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> Here it is! 15 hours, 216 individual pieces of construction paper cut out and glued in place. Italicized words are the in-game reactions that I've incorporated! This card is for my husband, @nthylton  I _daydream_ of you all day even though we're together 24/7. I _love_ you so much, and I'm so thankful for everything you do for our family. You bring me so much _joy_! Thank you for being amazing, Wolf!
> Love always,
> Your Forever Fox ❤
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357384
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't intend for it to look like they're kissing, I just ran out of room for them to be holding hands, so I had to smoosh them together lol.


Not sure if I can edit, so replying with my photo with my username. Forgot that!


----------



## Bob Zombie

Foreverfox said:


> Here it is! 15 hours, 216 individual pieces of construction paper cut out and glued in place. Italicized words are the in-game reactions that I've incorporated! This card is for my husband, @nthylton  I _daydream_ of you all day even though we're together 24/7. I _love_ you so much, and I'm so thankful for everything you do for our family. You bring me so much _joy_! Thank you for being amazing, Wolf!
> Love always,
> Your Forever Fox ❤
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back of card
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357384
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't intend for it to look like they're kissing, I just ran out of room for them to be holding hands, so I had to smoosh them together lol.



Hmmm.  Well, trying this again....

Thank you @Foreverfox , I'll cherish this card forever!!!!!  I'm still trying to figure out what I can do myself, not as artsy in this respect lol


----------



## Roxxy

nthylton said:


> Hmmm.  Well, trying this again....
> 
> Thank you @Foreverfox , I'll cherish this card forever!!!!!  I'm still trying to figure out what I can do myself, not as artsy in this respect lol


Just try please @Foreverfox deserves it  And I can say that as I am definitely not artsy


----------



## Vsmith

I finished making my Valentine's Day Card to @Jeremy I hope you like it!! 


Spoiler: Front of card












Spoiler: Inside of Card


----------



## corlee1289

Hello~ Here is my entry that I am using. It has elements from the aurora borealis, which is found in Animal Crossing and I thought it would be a fitting thing to use!











This card is for:
@Aronthaer 
@LadyDestani 
@LittleMissPanda 
@Foreverfox 
@xSuperMario64x 
@SpaceTokki77


----------



## Vsmith

xSuperMario64x said:


> okay yall aren't ready for this one... took me a solid 7 hours to do but I'm in love w the result and I'm so happy I can share it with you all
> 
> my card this time around is addressed to @ali.di.magix. felt like she could really use a card, so I made a pop-up card with both of our NH players! I hope she likes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a closer look at the inside (click images for higher resolution):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: proof
> 
> 
> 
> I re-used the name card from the last card I made lol





Dog said:


> here is... my card for @Sweetley !!
> 
> it's styled after a classic valentine you'd get in elementary school.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356487
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it :")


OMG!! You card is sooo cute!!


----------



## LadyDestani

corlee1289 said:


> Hello~ Here is my entry that I am using. It has elements from the aurora borealis, which is found in Animal Crossing and I thought it would be a fitting thing to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is for:
> @Aronthaer
> @LadyDestani
> @LittleMissPanda
> @Foreverfox
> @xSuperMario64x
> @SpaceTokki77


Awww, this is lovely! I'm so glad that you finally found your egg. I kept hoping to win a second one through all of these recent events so I could give it to you.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

corlee1289 said:


> Hello~ Here is my entry that I am using. It has elements from the aurora borealis, which is found in Animal Crossing and I thought it would be a fitting thing to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is for:
> @Aronthaer
> @LadyDestani
> @LittleMissPanda
> @Foreverfox
> @xSuperMario64x
> @SpaceTokki77


This is such a nice surprise, thank you!


----------



## Foreverfox

corlee1289 said:


> Hello~ Here is my entry that I am using. It has elements from the aurora borealis, which is found in Animal Crossing and I thought it would be a fitting thing to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is for:
> @Aronthaer
> @LadyDestani
> @LittleMissPanda
> @Foreverfox
> @xSuperMario64x
> @SpaceTokki77


AHH!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!  Your card is so beautiful!! I secretly really wanted to be tagged in a card! I'm sooo so happy you FINALLY got your pretty aurora eggie!! Hope you had a great valentine's day! ❤


----------



## SpaceTokki77

corlee1289 said:


> Hello~ Here is my entry that I am using. It has elements from the aurora borealis, which is found in Animal Crossing and I thought it would be a fitting thing to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is for:
> @Aronthaer
> @LadyDestani
> @LittleMissPanda
> @Foreverfox
> @xSuperMario64x
> @SpaceTokki77


SO CUTE. Thank you so much  so glad you finally found your egg!


----------



## Aniko

Ah I still working on mine    I'm not lazy, just slow....


----------



## lieryl

ajsjsjwna this is super last minute but here’s my card for @Cheremtasy using tuna facts from acnh C:



Spoiler: front <33













Spoiler: inside <33











ILY HOMIE ILL DROP MY XIAO BUILD SOON I PROMISE


----------



## Bugs

Here's a card I made for @Pyoopi I went with an ocean theme, the roses are a reference to Animal Crossing roses which always have three flowers  there's also an anchor for the oceanic theme as well as a fish and somebody's fishing lure at the top.

I made this for you, Pyoopi, even though I don't think we've ever talked! I've been following your island journal for a while, and I think your island story and everything is so creative, you're also a great artist! I love the theme you have for your island and the related graphics you make, it's so unique! I really think your work is great and is inspirational to me! Keep on being cool 



Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Pyoopi

@Bugs
Aww! Thanks so much, that means a lot! 

Your card design is so cool. I love it!


----------



## Bugs

Pyoopi said:


> @Bugs
> Aww! Thanks so much, that means a lot!
> 
> Your card design is so cool. I love it!



Thank you! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

corlee1289 said:


> Hello~ Here is my entry that I am using. It has elements from the aurora borealis, which is found in Animal Crossing and I thought it would be a fitting thing to use!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is for:
> @Aronthaer
> @LadyDestani
> @LittleMissPanda
> @Foreverfox
> @xSuperMario64x
> @SpaceTokki77


I love this so much, thank you!! I'm still so happy that you finally found the aurora egg, it's such a beautiful eggie


----------



## Lightspring

This is for @bestfriendsally ! Happy belated Valentine’s Day!! 


Spoiler: cover











Spoiler: interior


----------



## duckykate

I totally didn't glue that pink paper over my mistakes



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Jacob

duckykate said:


> I totally didn't glue that pink paper over my mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky


i cried


----------



## Kirbyz

Vrisnem said:


> All submissions have been accepted, all requested edits have been implemented, and all questions in-thread or via PM should have received a response. If I've missed something do let me know! Reminder that submissions close tomorrow, *Sunday February 21st 2021*, at *11:59pm EST* (GMT-5).



legit sorry for another question vris  im so annoying sorry 

but i was just wondering what the GMT-5 part meant? i searched it up and it says 5 hours before anytime so do we have to submit it by 6:59 pm EST? im prob just mixed up cause im not smart when it comes to time conversion and im kinda confused so just wanted to see before i end up submitting it too late tomorrow
sorry again for bothering you!


----------



## duckykate

Kirbyz said:


> legit sorry for another question vris  im so annoying sorry
> 
> but i was just wondering what the GMT-5 part meant? i searched it up and it says 5 hours before anytime so do we have to submit it by 6:59 pm EST? im prob just mixed up cause im not smart when it comes to time conversion and im kinda confused so just wanted to see before i end up submitting it too late tomorrow
> sorry again for bothering you!


gmt-5 is est!


----------



## Kirbyz

duckykate said:


> gmt-5 is est!


thank you so much! man im dumb


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Here is my entry for @Damniel <3

Yes  have never talked to you but you have audie in your sig and I love drawing cute villagers 



Spoiler: Cover











Spoiler: Inside











Spoiler: Proof


----------



## duckvely

Here is my card for @LOEY , whose favorite villager is Filbert 



Spoiler: Cover














Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Irescien

I made a card for @Cheremtasy  



Spoiler: front cover













Spoiler:  Inside card













Spoiler:  side by side just to see
















I thought the idea of a tree with hearts growing as fruit was cute,, and chere's fav villager is julian so he is there ;> plus the valentines day cake


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I am definitely not getting the staff favorite item  there is so many better people then me


----------



## Kirbyz

Rowbowkid800 said:


> I am definitely not getting the staff favorite item  there is so many better people then me


i think that everyone has a chance to get staff favourite! don’t talk down on yourself like that, i saw yours and it’s really cute! love your raymond drawing


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Kirbyz said:


> i think that everyone has a chance to get staff favourite! don’t talk down on yourself like that, i saw yours and it’s really cute! love your raymond drawing


Aww thank you I hope I can get my first staff favorite


----------



## lana.

hi i have so many ppl in my valentine bc i couldnt choose hehe

for @mogyay @Sharksheep @Vie @Aurita @Fye @Taj @Snowifer @skarmoury @duckykate @Crash @allybishop @Feferily and @Rosetti


Spoiler














hopefully this is animal crossing themed enough


----------



## p e p p e r

My card for @RedTropicalPeachyFish


Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## aericell

card for @jihux ft. the blue roses planted all over her island <:


Spoiler: front













Spoiler: in


----------



## Heyden

My Valentine’s card for @glow


----------



## Chris

Heyden said:


> My Valentine’s card for @glow


Hi @Heyden! Unfortunately your card does not appear to be Animal Crossing related so I am unable to accept it. You are welcome to resubmit.


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Heyden said:


> My Valentine’s card for @glow


Is it just me or did my phone glitch all I see is empty boxes for the pictures not to be rude


----------



## bestfriendsally

Lightspring said:


> This is for @bestfriendsally ! Happy belated Valentine’s Day!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: interior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357475




wow!   thankyou :3

i love the raymond drawing on the front ^^


----------



## Heyden

Vrisnem said:


> Hi @Heyden! Unfortunately your card does not appear to be Animal Crossing related so I am unable to accept it. You are welcome to resubmit.


My bad, I was supposed to add the purple ACNL emoticon cat but I completely forgot, so here's Bob instead; (still to @glow)








Thanks for letting me resubmit : )


----------



## Holla

Finally finished mine this morning other than the written part which I will do once I return home later this evening. I can’t wait to share it with an unsuspecting someone haha. Making someone else’s day is one of my favourite things to do.


----------



## Damniel

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> Here is my entry for @Damniel <3
> 
> Yes  have never talked to you but you have audie in your sig and I love drawing cute villagers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357494


this is very sweet ty! i accept


----------



## Chris

*There are just under 12 hours left to submit your entries!*


----------



## sleepydreepy

Here is my card for @LittleMissPanda  


Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Oldcatlady

My Valentine's day card for @CoolerXavier 


Spoiler: front













Spoiler: inside


----------



## LittleMissPanda

sleepydreepy said:


> Here is my card for @LittleMissPanda
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357549


Is it okay that I absolutely LOVE this? Please say it's okay!  This really made my day, thank you so much for the thoughtful Valentine's card! I like to imagine the two froggies are you and I singing the Song of Storms


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so many of the images here are broken for me 

can't wait to see who gets staff fav! this is definitely the most wholesome event I've participated in on this forum and I'll honestly be kinda sad when it's over lol


----------



## sleepydreepy

LittleMissPanda said:


> Is it okay that I absolutely LOVE this? Please say it's okay!  This really made my day, thank you so much for the thoughtful Valentine's card! I like to imagine the two froggies are you and I singing the Song of Storms


Aw I am so happy!!! Yes the two froggies are totally us


----------



## Ginkgo

Spoiler









Looks like our busy business boy @Jhine7 had a card from Nook Inc. in his mailbox on Valentine's. Thank you for supplying all of us with infinite bells, magnificent materials, and ultimate 1 TBT items


----------



## Jhine7

Ginkgo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357558
> 
> 
> Looks like our busy business boy @Jhine7 had a card from Nook Inc. in his mailbox on Valentine's. Thank you for supplying all of us with infinite bells, magnificent materials, and ultimate 1 TBT items


Wow this is so amazing!!!!  So professionally done too! Thanks so much for the card and for thinking of me!  I absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## Aronthaer

My card is for my lovely girlfriend @Kris107. She's not super active on here but she deserves it <3


Spoiler: <3


----------



## deSPIRIA

@neoratz HI



Spoiler: front











Spoiler: back


----------



## neoratz

lungs said:


> @neoratz HI
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357573


WERAE438YT3I9TI394UT54TOW THIS IS SO WONDERFUL AND DELIGHTFUL AND ADORABLE i alredy said thank you in dms but ill say it again THNK YOU SO MUCH this is so extra special too because you *handwrote it*!!!!!!


Spoiler: me real life picture (NOT FAKE)


----------



## daringred_

this is super belated lmao, and i'm terrible at writing in cards so sorry in advance @Vrisnem, but at least i made it.



Spoiler: front











Spoiler: inside







in case my handwriting is illegible: 
"congratulations! you are pretty *RAD!* thanks for putting up with me during the writing contest lmao."


----------



## Azrael

I also made a card for @Jhine7! They have been such an amazing and helpful member and I use their shop all the time!   


Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Aniko

Viva Valentine @Jeremy with PavéLOVA



Spoiler: Card













Spoiler: inside


----------



## Cadbberry

Here is my valentine for @BungoTheElf  I am crazy for you!


----------



## Saylor

For @-Lumi- !


Spoiler: front 













Spoiler: inside


----------



## -Lumi-

Saylor said:


> For @-Lumi- !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside



Oh my goodness Saylor  this is so sweet oh my gosh! I didn’t know you were planning to make a card and it is so cute!! Egbert is adorable I love him  I love this so much thank you


----------



## Jhine7

Azrael said:


> I also made a card for @Jhine7! They have been such an amazing and helpful member and I use their shop all the time!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside


Ahhh thank you so much I love it!!!  I really appreciate it, this looks amazing!!! Always happy to help out with your island


----------



## Minou

Here is my card for my IRL friend @Equity 


Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Back


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This card is for @cornimer!  She likes Tad and rainbows, so I worked with that. c:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

*xjdhfjn everyone’s cards are so cute *
*I didn’t know there were so many talented artists! *
*good luck to everyone!*


----------



## lana.

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This card is for @cornimer!  She likes Tad and rainbows, so I worked with that. c:


omg tad looks so precious


----------



## Damniel

I didn't know about this event until @princess.looking.for.frog made me a card this morning, so I rushed to return the favor! Id give it a solid C+ !


----------



## Dinosaurz

My entry for @Coach !!!


Spoiler


----------



## Rowbowkid800

It’s about to be the 22th who’s ready for the end of valentines event


----------



## xara

not me leaving this until last minute. snxknddk we’ve probably all realized by this point that art and i don’t really go together but i figured i’d join in on the fun, anyways. hopefully this is ac themed enough; tried to incorporate the iconic leaf, the franchise’s text with the whole yellow/brown combo + a red owl as a lazy celeste. also threw in a crescent-moon chair + a star fragment tree that got patched out of the game a while back. anyway, this is dedicated to @Blink. , @Dunquixote, @Mairmalade, @Toska and @Zhongli; they deserve more than whatever i just made LMAO but i’m glad to have them in my life :’). 



Spoiler: front












Spoiler: inside


----------



## OswinOswald

I tried hard all week to think of something really clever and punny... But I realized I'm not that funny of a person! So I went with something sweet instead. Everyone had made such great cards. Thanks for this lovely event!



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Rowbowkid800 said:


> It’s about to be the 22th who’s ready for the end of valentines event


bruh I'm so ready for the 22th


----------



## oceanchild8

Here's my card for @Vrisnem! 


Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Interior


----------



## xlisapisa

It’s been a busy week for me so I did what I could with what I had available. Hope it’s okay.


Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Holla

Here’s my card for @Zhongli. The first thing I knew about him was the fact that we both liked My Hero Academia. So in honour of that here’s my My Hero Academia/Animal Crossing crossover themed card. I made all the characters pop out of the card as you can sort of tell from the shadows.



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## JellyLu

Here's my card featuring Blanca and Ketchup!

Happy Valentine's Day @jihux !
I hope you love the card! I included puns, ducks, and Exo just for you ❤  I wish I could've posted this on the 14th, but I worked all week  I hope you had an amazing day because a good friend like you deserves the world  




Spoiler: Front













Spoiler: Inside













Spoiler: Standing










​


----------



## Rika092

Here’s my card for @ForeverSoaring. My dear I’m so sorry i run out of time for the front of the card because I struggled so much with my super old stylus on my super old iPad drawing Stella >< I hope it’s acceptable lol... also note to self - don’t procrastinate until last minute to start something (this should really be part of my new year resolution).


----------



## Midoriya

xara said:


> not me leaving this until last minute. snxknddk we’ve probably all realized by this point that art and i don’t really go together but i figured i’d join in on the fun, anyways. hopefully this is ac themed enough; tried to incorporate the iconic leaf, the franchise’s text with the whole yellow/brown combo + a red owl as a lazy celeste. also threw in a crescent-moon chair + a star fragment tree that got patched out of the game a while back. anyway, this is dedicated to @Blink. , @Dunquixote, @Mairmalade, @Toska and @Zhongli; they deserve more than whatever i just made LMAO but i’m glad to have them in my life :’).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357683





Holla said:


> Here’s my card for @Zhongli. The first thing I knew about him was the fact that we both liked My Hero Academia. So in honour of that here’s my My Hero Academia/Animal Crossing crossover themed card. I made all the characters pop out of the card as you can sort of tell from the shadows.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357688



Omg, thank you both so much!!!  Don’t mind me.  I’m just sitting over here crying and I can’t see anything because my vision is blurry because there’s tears streaming down my face.  I’ve been really up and down lately and I’m doing my best to go up instead of down, and you guys just really made my night.  I love you both as friends very much!!!      ❤❤❤


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Spoiler: For MattKimura





Spoiler: Front Cover













Spoiler: Interior













Spoiler: Digital Drawings





















Starting from August, @MattKimura and I decided to put time aside each week to play some classic video games to cheer ourselves up, cause 2020 was awful. He's a great friend, and to present some of those moments we shared, here is a goofy card!


----------



## piske

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: For MattKimura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front Cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Digital Drawings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting from August, @MattKimura and I decided to put time aside each week to play some classic video games to cheer ourselves up, cause 2020 was awful. He's a great friend, and to present some of those moments we shared, here is a goofy card!


Of course yours is AMAZING!


----------



## Nefarious

*Not an entry!*

I honestly wanted to make a card for everyone I had in mind, but I hardly had any time this week, due to some medical stuff. I might go around and send some really late mini Valentine cards later in March hahaha. I did get around to making a few though.

It ain't much, but wanted to shoot you guys a little something. Despite not talking a lot, I think you all are really great individuals! Hope you had a good Valentine's week. 

@Yanrimasart 


Spoiler: your Raymond design is very fun









@ThatOneMarshalFangirl 


Spoiler: a Marshal for that one Marshal fangirl









@Zhongli 


Spoiler: if I remember correctly your favorite is Lucky









@Foreverfox


Spoiler: Marshal with the best egg


----------



## Midoriya

NefariousKing said:


> *Not an entry!*
> 
> I honestly wanted to make a card for everyone I had in mind, but I hardly had any time this week, due to some medical stuff. I might go around and send some really late mini Valentine cards later in March hahaha. I did get around to making a few though.
> 
> It ain't much, but wanted to shoot you guys a little something. Despite not talking a lot, I think you all are really great individuals! Hope you had a good Valentine's week.
> 
> @Zhongli
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if I remember correctly your favorite is Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357696



Thank you so much, NefariousKing!  Yes, Lucky is my favorite villager.  I love this card so much!  It’s cute and I like the message.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> *Not an entry!*
> 
> I honestly wanted to make a card for everyone I had in mind, but I hardly had any time this week, due to some medical stuff. I might go around and send some really late mini Valentine cards later in March hahaha. I did get around to making a few though.
> 
> It ain't much, but wanted to shoot you guys a little something. Despite not talking a lot, I think you all are really great individuals! Hope you had a good Valentine's week.
> 
> @Yanrimasart
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your Raymond design is very fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357694
> 
> 
> 
> @ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a Marshal for that one Marshal fangirl
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357695
> 
> 
> 
> @Zhongli
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if I remember correctly your favorite is Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357696
> 
> 
> 
> @Foreverfox
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marshal with the best egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357697



I absolutely love mine, thank you so much!!! Your art is such a joy to see.  I love your style and I’m glad you’ve been spreading it around the forum.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Kirbyz

after spending the full week making this card for my dear friend lav! (@SpaceTokki77it’s finally done!

i hope you like it!

everyone is celebrating valentine’s day under the stars and enjoying each other’s company! i incorporated most of your favourite things and ac characters! there’s dotty, lolly, marina, merengue, celeste (and i added raymond cause he’s on your island, you like books so drew him reading cause it seems like something he’d do, merengue is eating a slice of strawberry shortcake and marina is having a slice of pie!) pink hyacinths are one of your fav flowers so added those, and of course i had to add lavender cause, your name lmao. you like cherry blossoms and meteor showers so i made sure to include that as well! and my character and to  ur character are up in the sky to look kinda like fireworks. tangy is also one of ur fav villagers but she didn’t fit on the front so i thought why not draw tangy baking a dessert for valentine’s day lol she’s baking a “citrus merengue pieand i actually added in a real recipe

also i drew us looking up at our dream collectibles to remind you that we can def get them someday, just you wait!

and of course, something i wrote for you in the middle. happy belated valentine’s day, my friend! sorry i made you wait so long for this card, but i hope you like it! 



Spoiler: front <3











Spoiler: back <3











Spoiler: zoom up on my letter for you so you can see it!










	Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2021

ahh sorry lav i misspelled the ping, i can’t edit my post so ill just add it here @SpaceTokki77


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Kirbyz said:


> after spending the full week making this card for my dear friend lav! (@SpaceTokki77it’s finally done!
> 
> i hope you like it!
> 
> everyone is celebrating valentine’s day under the stars and enjoying each other’s company! i incorporated most of your favourite things and ac characters! there’s dotty, lolly, marina, merengue, celeste (and i added raymond cause he’s on your island, you like books so drew him reading cause it seems like something he’d do, merengue is eating a slice of strawberry shortcake and marina is having a slice of pie!) pink hyacinths are one of your fav flowers so added those, and of course i had to add lavender cause, your name lmao. you like cherry blossoms and meteor showers so i made sure to include that as well! and my character and to  ur character are up in the sky to look kinda like fireworks. tangy is also one of ur fav villagers but she didn’t fit on the front so i thought why not draw tangy baking a dessert for valentine’s day lol she’s baking a “citrus merengue pieand i actually added in a real recipe
> 
> also i drew us looking up at our dream collectibles to remind you that we can def get them someday, just you wait!
> 
> and of course, something i wrote for you in the middle. happy belated valentine’s day, my friend! sorry i made you wait so long for this card, but i hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: zoom up on my letter for you so you can see it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2021
> 
> ahh sorry lav i misspelled the ping, i can’t edit my post so ill just add it here @SpaceTokki77


If you don’t get a staff favorite ima be really mad


----------



## LambdaDelta

I finally got around to making something for @BungoTheElf 


Spoiler: front









Spoiler: inside









Spoiler: clearer message photo

















I'm apparently also terrible at spelling terrible today


----------



## Kirbyz

Rowbowkid800 said:


> If you don’t get a staff favorite ima be really mad


oh my god that’s so sweet, all i wanted to make lav happy which is why i put so much effort into it


----------



## Foreverfox

NefariousKing said:


> *Not an entry!*
> 
> I honestly wanted to make a card for everyone I had in mind, but I hardly had any time this week, due to some medical stuff. I might go around and send some really late mini Valentine cards later in March hahaha. I did get around to making a few though.
> 
> It ain't much, but wanted to shoot you guys a little something. Despite not talking a lot, I think you all are really great individuals! Hope you had a good Valentine's week.
> 
> @Yanrimasart
> 
> 
> Spoiler: your Raymond design is very fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357694
> 
> 
> 
> @ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a Marshal for that one Marshal fangirl
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357695
> 
> 
> 
> @Zhongli
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if I remember correctly your favorite is Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357696
> 
> 
> 
> @Foreverfox
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Marshal with the best egg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357697


Omg, Nefarious, thank you!!! I absolutely love it!!! You are such a kind person and a true friend! I wanted to make a special card for you and all my other friends, but I did not expect my entry card to take 15 hours! Lol


----------



## Nefarious

Foreverfox said:


> Omg, Nefarious, thank you!!! I absolutely love it!!! You are such a kind person and a true friend! I wanted to make a special card for you and all my other friends, but I did not expect my entry card to take 15 hours! Lol



Hahaha no worries, the card you made is amazing and very well worth the hours put into it!  I'm just very happy that you and the others love these cards. Making your day a bit brighter is the best gift I'm happiest to receive.


----------



## cornimer

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> This card is for @cornimer!  She likes Tad and rainbows, so I worked with that. c:



Tad was so touched by @ThatOneMarshalFangirl 's card that he sent his trusty red balloons to pick Marshal up for a surprise......






Spoiler: What was it?





 
A sanctuary of all Marshal's favourite collectibles! (We're just going to pretend I didn't destroy the tiny designs on the eggs when trying to colour them in)


----------



## Bob Zombie

Okay... so here's my entry, for my always, eternal, @Foreverfox ... and I'd like to thank @Roxxy for making sure I do this 



Spoiler: Cover











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Foreverfox

nthylton said:


> Okay... so here's my entry, for my always, eternal, @Foreverfox ... and I'd like to thank @Roxxy for making sure I do this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357704


 I love it, @nthylton  thank you!! You are simply the best!


----------



## Equity

Here is a bouquet of flowers for you @Minou! Can you recognize all the flowers?  I hope you enjoy this pop-up card!



Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside











Spoiler: Message


----------



## Rio_

Today I learned that I'm awful at drawing roses.
Anyways, this is a card for @Vrisnem 



Spoiler: front











Spoiler: inside


----------



## Roxxy

nthylton said:


> Okay... so here's my entry, for my always, eternal, @Foreverfox ... and I'd like to thank @Roxxy for making sure I do this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cover
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357704


that is so adorable! @Foreverfox you have a good one there


----------



## King Dorado

some consider @Kaiaa to be the Mother of TBT, and she definitely deserves a Valentine's Card for her sweetness and kindness to us all, so i made this one!  (it's meant to be Cranston made of felt, on the cover heh).  thanks for everything Kaiaa!


Spoiler: front of card













Spoiler: inside of card


----------



## glow

@Heyden



Spoiler: front













Spoiler: inside


----------



## Foreverfox

Makoto said:


> Today I learned that I'm awful at drawing roses.
> Anyways, this is a card for @Vrisnem
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside


Vris will love this. I love it. It's simply amazing lol


----------



## BungoTheElf

Cadbberry said:


> Here is my valentine for @BungoTheElf  I am crazy for you!



I ALREADY SAID IT EARLIER BUT I LOVE IT THANK U CAD!!! THIS IS SO CUTE!! <33



LambdaDelta said:


> I finally got around to making something for @BungoTheElf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clearer message photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm apparently also terrible at spelling terrible today



AWWWW THIS IS SO PRECIOUS LAMBDA!!! THANK U AND HAPPY VALENTINES <333 GOLDIE LOOKS SO CUTE!!      Im glad you liked that drawing from a while back :']]] <3


----------



## _Rainy_

Here’s my card for @Moo_Nieu hopefully I got this done on time if not it was still worth it.


Spoiler: Front











Spoiler: Inside


----------



## duckvely

JellyLu said:


> Here's my card featuring Blanca and Ketchup!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day @jihux !
> I hope you love the card! I included puns, ducks, and Exo just for you ❤ I wish I could've posted this on the 14th, but I worked all week  I hope you had an amazing day because a good friend like you deserves the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Standing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


@JellyLu I love this so much!!! All the little details are so perfect and I love everything about it! Thank you so much for this, it's made my day ❤ And happy Valentine's Day, I hope you've been well and that work hasn't been too tough on you!!


----------



## moo_nieu

Totoroki said:


> Here’s my card for @Moo_Nieu hopefully I got this done on time if not it was still worth it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357714


this is so cute!  thank you so much  i love it


----------



## Snakeisbaby

Didn't end up having time for this event but I adore everyone else entries, best of luck!!  I am going miss the firework collectable soooo muchh ahh it is stunning with the heart


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Damniel said:


> View attachment 357676
> View attachment 357677
> 
> I didn't know about this event until @princess.looking.for.frog made me a card this morning, so I rushed to return the favor! Id give it a solid C+ !


Aweee thank you oh so very much! <33


----------



## Rowbowkid800

The event ended good luck with the staff favorite


----------



## Blink.

xara said:


> not me leaving this until last minute. snxknddk we’ve probably all realized by this point that art and i don’t really go together but i figured i’d join in on the fun, anyways. hopefully this is ac themed enough; tried to incorporate the iconic leaf, the franchise’s text with the whole yellow/brown combo + a red owl as a lazy celeste. also threw in a crescent-moon chair + a star fragment tree that got patched out of the game a while back. anyway, this is dedicated to @Blink. , @Dunquixote, @Mairmalade, @Toska and @Zhongli; they deserve more than whatever i just made LMAO but i’m glad to have them in my life :’).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357683


NO. THIS IS PERFECT AS IS. I'M GLAD TO HAVE YOU AS A FRIEND IN THIS LIFE
             
Happy Valentine's buddy ;~; ily and as you can clearly tell, so many appreciate how kind you are on this forum. Heck you deserve more love and happiness and you know it bby


----------



## Chris

* Thank you everyone for your participation in this event. *​
All submitted entries have been accepted, with the exception of one that came in 35 minutes after the deadline. We will be compiling the entries later today so please do not make any edits to your submission posts. If I did not respond to your submission post with the "

" reaction then please make a thread in *Contact the Staff* with "*Valentine's Event*" as the title and I will respond to you as soon as possible.

It was sweet to see all of you showing your appreciation to friends and family, your significant others, and even complete strangers. Even if you do not earn a Pavé Tail Feather Collectible for your efforts be proud that your work put a smile on another person's face - even if it was only for a minute. We will be announcing the staff favourites in the evening (EST) on *February 28th 2021*. If you're in Europe, this will be late at night, so don't wait up. (But please leave the outside light on.)

P.S. Please keep an eye out for the public poll for *TBT's Winter Short Story Contest* that will be going live this morning (EST) over in the *Voting Booth*.

P.P.S. yes, I really did put on a suit for this.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vrisnem said:


> All submitted entries have been accepted, with the exception of one that came in 35 minutes after the deadline.


am I crazy or did this say "35 seconds" before?


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> am I crazy or did this say "35 seconds" before?


I'm not comfortable with calling a user crazy but no edits have been made to the post!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> P.P.S. yes, I really did put on a suit for this.


I can only see part of it but ahhh so gorgeous


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Kirbyz said:


> after spending the full week making this card for my dear friend lav! (@SpaceTokki77it’s finally done!
> 
> i hope you like it!
> 
> everyone is celebrating valentine’s day under the stars and enjoying each other’s company! i incorporated most of your favourite things and ac characters! there’s dotty, lolly, marina, merengue, celeste (and i added raymond cause he’s on your island, you like books so drew him reading cause it seems like something he’d do, merengue is eating a slice of strawberry shortcake and marina is having a slice of pie!) pink hyacinths are one of your fav flowers so added those, and of course i had to add lavender cause, your name lmao. you like cherry blossoms and meteor showers so i made sure to include that as well! and my character and to  ur character are up in the sky to look kinda like fireworks. tangy is also one of ur fav villagers but she didn’t fit on the front so i thought why not draw tangy baking a dessert for valentine’s day lol she’s baking a “citrus merengue pieand i actually added in a real recipe
> 
> also i drew us looking up at our dream collectibles to remind you that we can def get them someday, just you wait!
> 
> and of course, something i wrote for you in the middle. happy belated valentine’s day, my friend! sorry i made you wait so long for this card, but i hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: zoom up on my letter for you so you can see it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2021
> 
> ahh sorry lav i misspelled the ping, i can’t edit my post so ill just add it here @SpaceTokki77


HDKDJSKDND KIKI OMFG I LOVE IT SM TYTYTY
AAAAAA IM CRYING  ITS SO GORGEOUS
TYSMMM ILY ❤❤


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

cornimer said:


> Tad was so touched by @ThatOneMarshalFangirl 's card that he sent his trusty red balloons to pick Marshal up for a surprise......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sanctuary of all Marshal's favourite collectibles! (We're just going to pretend I didn't destroy the tiny designs on the eggs when trying to colour them in)


This is so adorable!!!  I'm going to treasure it forever, thank you Vanessa


----------



## Plainbluetees

My previous entry could not be accepted and the mods were kind enough to give me a 24-hour extension. Hopefully, that means this card can still be accepted. I’d like to give a thanks to all the staff: @Vrisnem, @Jeremy, @Justin, @Oblivia, @Kaiaa, @LaBelleFleur, and any others I have‘t mentioned. Thank you for making TBT an amazing site!



Spoiler: Front












Spoiler: Inside


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> I can only see part of it but ahhh so gorgeous


Ahaha, thank you!  
I spent far too long agonising over which tie/shirt/jacket combo to go with. 



Plainbluetees said:


> My previous entry could not be accepted and the mods were kind enough to give me a 24-hour extension. Hopefully, that means this card can still be accepted. I’d like to give a thanks to all the staff: @Vrisnem, @Jeremy, @Justin, @Oblivia, @Kaiaa, @LaBelleFleur, and any others I have‘t mentioned. Thank you for making TBT an amazing site!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Front
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Inside
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357743


I had forgotten about giving several of you an extension! This has been accepted. Thanks for the kind words.  



Staff favourite voting officially opened 15 minutes ago and I've notified the team to make sure they come online and vote. 

Big thank you to everyone who directed your cards toward our team, especially @daringred_ and @oceanchild8 for kindly addressing yours to me. Also, @Makoto...



Makoto said:


> Today I learned that I'm awful at drawing roses.
> Anyways, this is a card for @Vrisnem
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: inside



Thank you for taking the time to draw Goose.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Lowkey proud of myself for getting over my awkwardness and just going for it. 

Also very happy the recipent really enjoyed my card.​


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> Lowkey proud of myself for getting over my awkwardness and just going for it.
> 
> Also very happy the recipent really enjoyed my card.​


TBT is a safe space. If anyone is mean let me know and I'll handle it. 
Although I'm only 5'6" and scared of spiders so I'm probably less intimidating than people make me out to be.

I'm sure every recipient loved their cards. I very much appreciated those directed towards the team and myself.


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Rika092 said:


> Here’s my card for @ForeverSoaring. My dear I’m so sorry i run out of time for the front of the card because I struggled so much with my super old stylus on my super old iPad drawing Stella >< I hope it’s acceptable lol... also note to self - don’t procrastinate until last minute to start something (this should really be part of my new year resolution).


I love it, thank you so much! c,:

	Post automatically merged: Feb 22, 2021

Here’s my valentine for @Rika092!! I’m sorry for also posting this last minute! The second image shows the color shift of the glitter. c:


----------



## Velo

Good job to everyone who made a card!! It was so nostalgic to make one and to see so many handmade cards, I really thought this was an adorable event. Everyone should be proud and pleased with their work! ❤


----------



## Dinosaurz

ForeverSoaring said:


> I love it, thank you so much! c,:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 22, 2021
> 
> Here’s my valentine for @Rika092!! I’m sorry for also posting this last minute! The second image shows the color shift of the glitter. c:View attachment 357840View attachment 357841


What you mean last minute lol it’s over


----------



## ForeverSoaring

Dinosaurz said:


> What you mean last minute lol it’s over


I misread the date and the thread wasn’t locked. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Better late than never for giving someone a gift, anyway.


----------



## Chris

Dinosaurz said:


> What you mean last minute lol it’s over





ForeverSoaring said:


> I misread the date and the thread wasn’t locked. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Better late than never for giving someone a gift, anyway.



Continuing to exchange cards for fun is absolutely fine, of course! They just do not count as an entry to the event. This thread will remain open to allow people to respond to any cards they've received.


----------



## Rika092

ForeverSoaring said:


> I love it, thank you so much! c,:
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 22, 2021
> 
> Here’s my valentine for @Rika092!! I’m sorry for also posting this last minute! The second image shows the color shift of the glitter. c:View attachment 357840View attachment 357841


OMGGGG i love it so muchh <333 Absolute perfection. Thank you so much!
You are so talented!!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Kirbyz said:


> after spending the full week making this card for my dear friend lav! (@SpaceTokki77it’s finally done!
> 
> i hope you like it!
> 
> everyone is celebrating valentine’s day under the stars and enjoying each other’s company! i incorporated most of your favourite things and ac characters! there’s dotty, lolly, marina, merengue, celeste (and i added raymond cause he’s on your island, you like books so drew him reading cause it seems like something he’d do, merengue is eating a slice of strawberry shortcake and marina is having a slice of pie!) pink hyacinths are one of your fav flowers so added those, and of course i had to add lavender cause, your name lmao. you like cherry blossoms and meteor showers so i made sure to include that as well! and my character and to  ur character are up in the sky to look kinda like fireworks. tangy is also one of ur fav villagers but she didn’t fit on the front so i thought why not draw tangy baking a dessert for valentine’s day lol she’s baking a “citrus merengue pieand i actually added in a real recipe
> 
> also i drew us looking up at our dream collectibles to remind you that we can def get them someday, just you wait!
> 
> and of course, something i wrote for you in the middle. happy belated valentine’s day, my friend! sorry i made you wait so long for this card, but i hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: front <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: back <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: zoom up on my letter for you so you can see it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 21, 2021
> 
> ahh sorry lav i misspelled the ping, i can’t edit my post so ill just add it here @SpaceTokki77


i seriously cannot stop looking at this


----------



## Kirbyz

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i seriously cannot stop looking at this


you’re literally gonna make me cry


----------



## Chris

*We will be announcing staff favourites this evening! Is everyone excited? *

Looking to kill some time before the big  reveal? Come and join @Mairmalade and I for some _Mario Kart 8 Deluxe_ friendlies today at 9am PST / 12pm EST / 5pm GMT. You can find all of the information on how to join in *this thread* and we will be active in the #multiplayer channel on TBT's Discord server throughout.


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> *We will be announcing staff favourites this evening! Is everyone excited? *
> 
> Looking to kill some time before the big  reveal? Come and join @Mairmalade and I for some _Mario Kart 8 Deluxe_ friendlies today at 9am PST / 12pm EST / 5pm GMT. You can find all of the information on how to join in *this thread* and we will be active in the #multiplayer channel on TBT's Discord server throughout.


Yesss!!! I can't wait! *crosses fingers*


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> *We will be announcing staff favourites this evening! Is everyone excited? *
> 
> Looking to kill some time before the big  reveal? Come and join @Mairmalade and I for some _Mario Kart 8 Deluxe_ friendlies today at 9am PST / 12pm EST / 5pm GMT. You can find all of the information on how to join in *this thread* and we will be active in the #multiplayer channel on TBT's Discord server throughout.


hell yeah!! every entry was _amazing_ and i can’t wait to see staff favourites! i’m also super excited for the purple feather collectible, too.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xara said:


> hell yeah!! every entry was _amazing_ and i can’t wait to see staff favourites! i’m also super excited for the purple feather collectible, too.



That participation feather is such a pretty shade of purple!  I’m excited to see what I can do with it. c:


----------



## Megaroni

I'm so excited, catch me refreshing this website every hour. Now I just need the spoons to change my pfp and sig lol


----------



## Roxxy

This evening I guess will be est evening which is gmt middle of the night? I will never get staff favourite as that needs some talent  so many amazing entries and it has been the sweetest event  again thanks to staff and especially @Vrisnem who has put so many hours in. Congratulations to everyone. You really don’t see such love and kindness very often


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> This evening I guess will be est evening which is gmt middle of the night? I will never get staff favourite as that needs some talent  so many amazing entries and it has been the sweetest event  again thanks to staff and especially @Vrisnem who has put so many hours in. Congratulations to everyone. You really don’t see such love and kindness very often


I intend to have them up no later than midnight GMT. I've got a meeting at 10am that I need to be well-rested for.


----------

